# Silly question from UK?



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

We are in the same boat. Looking forward to all the replies


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Me too just don't seen the point of knitting washcloths wether they be for dishes or faces.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Knitted or crocheted discloths are indeed used for washing dishes. They last forever and are really great for scrubing. My teenage grandaughter loves knitted facecloths. I find them to be a great way of trying out a pattern stitch before I commit to a larger project.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! I raised this question the other week ladies. Dish cloths and face cloths are alien to me as well. Apparently yes they are used to wash dishes and faces. Seems a shame for such beautiful designs to be used for such mundane chores doesn't it?

But its interesting all the same, I'm sure we do things that seem alien to our sisters across the world.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I had never heard of them until I joined here. I knitted a dishcloth and use it to wash dishes. It will last for quite some time and is easily bleached xx


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Great, I might give this a go. Facecloths I understood, but dishcloths bemused me. Worth a try if it stops the kids moaning about having to do the washing up- maybe I'll do different ones so they have their own personal dishcloth- can see that one going down a treat!! :lol: 

Trouble is, now I have the perfect excuse to start something 'new' and put off the 2 sleeves I am currently (meant to be) doing :roll:


----------



## deeklaver (Jan 3, 2012)

no.no, no, finish the sleeves - that is a big UFO if you don't!! 

seriously - I love knitted dish cloths- as long as there are not too many holes in it. You can make them thick or thing - loose or tight stitches - try all kids of things wiht them - it's awesome . They bleach - and even my husband prefers them to the standard dish cloth - I would reallhy like to make them sock yarn sometime - I love super thin wash cloths, but, - I also like to bleach them - don't think it would work well.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it is something that has maybe died out over here.. 

My grandma used to knit dishcloths out of cotton. We lived next door to a farm and she used to get all the string out of the top of the sacks, put 3 together, knot it and roll it into a ball then knit it into squares for washing up with. 

X Jane


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Until I joined this site hadn't heard of them either but now totally addicted to knitting them, have made some for family and friends and they all have put in orders for more, they are fun and quick to knit up,also lots of great patterns.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I know I must finish the sleeves (especially as its actually a garment for me for once!), but the cloths sound sooo tempting 


deeklaver said:


> no.no, no, finish the sleeves - that is a big UFO if you don't!!
> 
> seriously - I love knitted dish cloths- as long as there are not too many holes in it. You can make them thick or thing - loose or tight stitches - try all kids of things wiht them - it's awesome . They bleach - and even my husband prefers them to the standard dish cloth - I would reallhy like to make them sock yarn sometime - I love super thin wash cloths, but, - I also like to bleach them - don't think it would work well.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother uses the ones I make for her for the dishes; hers are crochet from thread. My daughter uses the one I make for _her_ as hot pads; hers are knit from cotton yarn.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


Yes, people actually wash dishes with them. The folks who make and use them swear by them. Personally, I can't see spending the money and doing the work for a dishrag, so I don't make them. I make washcloths for bathing and love them.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Once I used my knitted dishcloths I never used store bought. My knitted ones are so much better. I made some for my son a couple of year's ago for Christmas and this year he actually asked me to make him more.

Be sure to make them with cotton yarn.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

If you go and look at this post on here, you will not only find which yarns are best but also a load of patterns as well.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63189-1.html


----------



## Donna49 (Nov 3, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


Hi Jay, you will need to get cotton yarn to make dishclothes or face clothes, also you can make tea towels to dry your dishes. Regard, Donna


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I was first introduced to knitted dishcloths as a "beginner" project to teach young people to knit. Since I was an adult, and didn't need to learn to knit, I ignored knit dishcloths. Then, one time, I was spending a lot of time with my FIL at doctor appointments because he'd suffered a stroke and broke his arm (two incidents, but close together) and hospital room time with my son who broke his leg. I needed something to do that what mindless enough... Bought a ball of cotton yarn for a buck, and made my first dishcloth. Used it, and sent all the thin, wear-out-fast storebought cloths to our cabin. After a couple of years of using hand knit dishcloths, I wondered why my relaxation time at the cabin wasn't worth a good dishcloth... So, I tossed all the crappy storebought cloths, and knit myself a batch for the cabin.

Now - the dishcloth cotton I buy is closer to two dollars a ball. I can buy a pack of four "dishcloths" for five dollars. I use my dishcloths for a week and toss them in the laundry. (I rinse and wring them well) The storebought cloths are limp, thin, and wear out (all four of them) within a year. With the knit cloth, I've had the pleasure of knitting, I get a nice hefty cloth that scrubs and cleans well, I have knit dishcloths that are up to 8 years old (the newest one is about three or four years old - hm, guess it is time to make more!), I can get dishcloths that are in a colour I like instead of what someone has determined is the "in" colour this year, I can practice a complicated stitch pattern and if I mess it up it will still clean my dishes, when the knit dishcloth does begin to wear out, I can still use it as a rag for cleaning the floor, and when it is finally dead, I toss it into the composter. (yes, I know it is dyed, but it is still cotton)


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I couldn't resist, made one last night with some soft cotton DK, alongside some crochet cotton to give it some interest and to provide texture so it scrubs more. Just tested it on the breakfast things(which are usually left till I come home from work!), and washing up was a pleasure. Let's see how the kids find it on tonight's dinner pans..... :wink:


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

I was given a few dishcloths made by an elderly lady I gave a spin dryer to - her thank you to me. Left them in the drawer as I didn't think I would ever use them - but have ended up knitting my own as I never use anything else! Easy to knit, take no special concentration and seem to last forever! And the kids are learning something really simple - and using them to do the dishes for me (method to my madness!!!!).


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My girlfriend has made dishclothes but they didn't sell very well at market day. She is such a neat crocheter. The English call face cloths, flannels and this has been on the site before. Discloths I use are shopmade and I use them until they are virtually dead.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Once I used my knitted dishcloths I never used store bought. My knitted ones are so much better. I made some for my son a couple of year's ago for Christmas and this year he actually asked me to make him more.
> 
> Be sure to make them with cotton yarn.


I prefer the knitted dishcloths as well. Haven't bought any cloths from a store in at least 3 or 4 years. I just like the fact that I can use a clean one as often as I like. Definitely make them out of cotton. Usuallu use left over cotton from other projects. :lol:


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I love my knitted dishcloths which I also knit for facecloths as my teen daughter loves them for her face as well. They have a great soft, yet exfoliating property.

I have friends in London who just cannot get the idea of knitting something used for dishes, but when I sent her some, she keeps me busy knitting them all the time....she loves them!! 

In the UK I understand that a facecloth is called a "flannel" where flannel here is something we make pajamas out of!! It's all rather funny how we are two countries so alike, sharing one language, and yet we have so many different words!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

use 100% cotton in most cases. They are wonderfull!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I haven't actually seen a completed one, what are they made from and how long do to they last. What sort of patterns do you use. I wouldn't mind haven't ago at making one


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I always use cotton for dishcloths. There are many patterns available. I have a book that has about 30 different patterns. They are a quick and easy project for a knitting vacation from something more complex. You will be amazed at how much you like them. They are also a nice little thank you gift for a hostess or a just because gift. I have a neighbour who bought some because they are softer on her son's face when she is washing him up after a meal. She keeps one in the kitchen specifically for that purpose.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i made some dishcloth and my husband does the dishes he absolutely loves them


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

A funny story about knitted dishcloths.....a friend of mine (here in NZ) knitted granny squares (the same as dishcloths) and placed them on the arms of the lounge chairs to save wear and tear, well one day her son and DIL (from the States) visited and the DIL was over heard saying to her DH, "Why is your mother putting dishcloths on the chair arms??" After a quick explanation, there was laughter all round.
BTW over here in NZ and I would asume Australia and the UK, we knit granny (peggy) squares, and crochet them all together for knee rugs or quilts. Good way to use up all our left over yarn.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I use some for washing dishes, some for face cloths. When madae in cotton yarn they are wonderfully absorbant, better than using a sponge or scouring pad, able to be washed and sterilized. All in all pretty darn handy and there's the added benefit of using them to learn new stitches.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Like a lot of the UK folk, I only learned of the knitted dishcloths since visiting this site.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

My dad used to knit dishcloths years ago. 
But I feel the art of knitting cloths has gone out of favour in the UK. 
The younger generation don't want to appear 'old fash' for knitting dishcloths when they can go to the shop and buy a packet of cloths for a small amount. (And then throw them away)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Rhonda-may said:


> I haven't actually seen a completed one, what are they made from and how long do to they last. What sort of patterns do you use. I wouldn't mind haven't ago at making one


I have had my cotton dishloths for at least 2 years before I had to throw out the first ones I had made. Now, with changing them daily they seem to be lasting a lot longer. I know my daughter took some back with her to Canada, so when I visit I well find out if she has been using them.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Cotton rug or craft yarn works great for the dish cloths. A nice linen yarn, though a bit pricy would be great for face cloths. They are a great way to try out a new stitch pattern before going to the "good" yarn for a project


----------



## rosepetal (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, Cotton knitted dishcloth's are great and last forever. They are also good for washing windows. I use them all the time.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I became stuck on making dishcloths/washcloths. They knit up so fast.right now I'm down after having surgery in my foot last Friday, and can't get up and walk at all. So Sunday I knitted 3 in one day. The other nice thing is you can knit up a bunch, attach them to one another and turn it into a throw after you're done. I love doing these. That way I feel like I'm actually putting them to better use than for dishes. I'm currently working on a KAL to make dishclothes into an afghan and get a new pattern every week for the entire year. Each one is a different pattern, I'm anxious to see how it turns out in the end.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Get well soon! x


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I crochet them and they are very pretty in the kitchen.
Mostly , it's a great way to try out a pattern or yarn.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I remember as a 7 year old in first year juniors having to knit a dishcloth. We used a string like yarn. My mother had it for years and I remember her boiling it on a regular basis.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Fine, now we've sorted out that puzzle may I pose another? Since in America what I know as an handbag is known as a purse, what are coins carried in, that which we call a purse? And is a pocket book like our wallet, for paper money? Whoever said we share a common language - but isn't it interesting?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dsimp4 said:


> I became stuck on making dishcloths/washcloths. They knit up so fast.right now I'm down after having surgery in my foot last Friday, and can't get up and walk at all. So Sunday I knitted 3 in one day. The other nice thing is you can knit up a bunch, attach them to one another and turn it into a throw after you're done. I love doing these. That way I feel like I'm actually putting them to better use than for dishes. I'm currently working on a KAL to make dishclothes into an afghan and get a new pattern every week for the entire year. Each one is a different pattern, I'm anxious to see how it turns out in the end.


Heal well and quickly!! I had a total knee transplant 2 yrs ago, that's when I picked up knitting again. The KAL sounds interesting, I have thought about doing an afghan with the patterns, but when friends see new squares about, they seem to vanish when they leave :roll: Would love to see a picture when you finish!!


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


Use cotton yarn as it is both strong and absorbent. Bernat makes some nice cotton yarn that is good for the kitchen. I think you all will really like your knitted or crocheted dishcloths once you try them! They work so well and they dry out fast too!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Washclothes/dishcloths are fun to make and knit up quickly in any pattern you choose. They are wonderful little gifts when you wrap them up with some nice organic soaps. great for the last minute , "Oh I should bring or send something" or fun for the kids/grandkids to use in the tub.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


We used to knit dishcloths in school...in domestic science...we did dressmaking, knitting, crochet and cookery. Knitting dishcloths was the beginners group. If you go to the right place you can actually buy "dishcloth cotton". As teenagers living in the Scottish Islands we used this yarn for making summer tops of our own design...usually two squares of a simple cable or lace design sewn together with a hole left for the head and arms. The yarn was cheap, could be dyed, and the best tops were the ones with the coloured bits in the yarn itself. We also knitted pot holders with the dishcloth yarn. I would suggest that it is not a US thing, its just that we no longer do things like this in the UK...but its got me thinking...what a wonderful gift a hand knitted facecloth would make in a basket of shop bought smellies.


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

Do they need to be cotton?


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Answered my question as it seems uniquely American. Personally I use J-cloths and throw them away, but the dish cloths shown here are lovely, but could I bring myself to wash the dishes with them?


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Have been knitting dishclothes for about 4 years. Started because I love the inexpensive cotton yarn that comes in such fun colors. It is a good thing to play with, trying different stitch patterns without having to make anything big. Another thing, my friends love them, they say that the cloths can be bleached. A great little gift for someone you care about that won't make them feel guilty if they don't have a gift for you. Did that make any sense?


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Neeterbug could have written my reply.
They can also be washed in the dishwasher or microwaved in a cup for a couple of minutes. They do such a great job on counter tops, too. I am sold.
Make them of worsted-weight cotton. Many stitch patterns are good, but plain old garter stitch makes a great dishcloth, too. You want something with some bite to it, not all smooth. I have seen patterns for facecloths using cotton chenille. Happy knitting!


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't see the point either until I used one, now i can't wait for my last store bought ones to wear out enough for the rag box. I have only used them for dishes and they are great.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I wandered the same............. but having made some (and believe me, you won't stop making them after you try the first one) They are more hardwearing than those flimsey things you buy AND much nicer to look at. Gave both daughters and both sisters some and they are all 'hooked' too.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Janeybabes, over here in our area, Maine-USA, they are still very popular. Every year we have a craft fair at our church and we have regular customers who come in and buy a half dozen or so for Christmas presents. Large or small, tight knit or crocheted, all kinds. Personally, I love them!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php

Check this website, a zillion patterns. I make the dishcloths, and sometimes they turn into face cloths, and then they can turn into scrub cloths, they are so versitle. Have fun with them.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, here it is:
The big thing is called a purse, or sometimes a bag. In the purse is a wallet which has paper money, coins, driver's license, and credit cards. Isn't it funny that we speak the same language, but sometimes only sort of?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> I couldn't resist, made one last night with some soft cotton DK, alongside some crochet cotton to give it some interest and to provide texture so it scrubs more. Just tested it on the breakfast things(which are usually left till I come home from work!), and washing up was a pleasure. Let's see how the kids find it on tonight's dinner pans..... :wink:


Knew you would weaken! Are you a believer now?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> Answered my question as it seems uniquely American. Personally I use J-cloths and throw them away, but the dish cloths shown here are lovely, but could I bring myself to wash the dishes with them?


Try one, I doubt you will go back to j-cloths.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php

This is a web site for many patterns. They really are very versital. Dish cloth, scrub cloth, face cloth, If you wish I can send you a pattern for a double thick one. This double one can be used for hot pads, cleaning up the bathroom. Just look around you will find a zillion uses for them I make mine out of scrap yarn. Sometimes I will use as many four or five colors. You will be addicted once you make one, and find out how many uses they have. Gypsy


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The dishcloths (cotton yarn) are wonderful. I make them up in 2-3 hours to match my kitchen colors. They have a good heft for removing food and they cover a bigger area for wiping down the counters, but mostly I like them because you toss them in the wash when you change the dishtowels and NO MORE STINKY SPONGES! 

I also make them up for spa basket hostess gifts...organic cotton in white or beige...a washcloth and matching mitt, soaps, sprays, etc etc. 

Plus they're terrific to leave in the car for road trips or waiting-room projects.

Seems funny to brag about dishcloths, but once you try them you won't go back! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I make washcloths for my grandsons using Hobby Lobby I love this cotton, and they love them! They say they are softer than other washcloths, and they love the little designs I put in for them.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

unfamiliar expression going down the treat....translation please


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Once I used my knitted dishcloths I never used store bought. My knitted ones are so much better. I made some for my son a couple of year's ago for Christmas and this year he actually asked me to make him more.
> 
> Be sure to make them with cotton yarn.


this is v. important if you intend to bleach your cloth, rather than throw it straight out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Irma dee said:


> unfamiliar expression going down the treat....translation please


have not seen original post but 'going down A treat' would be something you really enjoy, here in NZ.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

For those who say " why put so much time and effort into a dishcloth", I say, why noy? You're a knitter with a gift to make special things...or make things special! Dishcloths work well, and they are a very portable project, using a simple cotton yarn, and a low pressure break from all the challenges we undertake. I knit dishcloths on the boat! It's meditative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MGT said:


> Ok, here it is:
> The big thing is called a purse, or sometimes a bag. In the purse is a wallet which has paper money, coins, driver's license, and credit cards. Isn't it funny that we speak the same language, but sometimes only sort of?


whereas a purse to me is small, coin purse size, or maximum the sort of clutch purse to hold your lippy on a night out. ps. I am looking at this backwards!!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Janeybabes said:


> I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> 
> My grandma used to knit dishcloths out of cotton. We lived next door to a farm and she used to get all the string out of the top of the sacks, put 3 together, knot it and roll it into a ball then knit it into squares for washing up with.
> 
> X Jane


Jane you are right, many years ago they did knit face and dish cloths over here. I used to have someone knit them and bring them into the place that I worked. I can also remember that at school children were taught to knit making dishcloths. I have the biggest cone of dish cloth yarn you could imagine, I can also remember it being sold in a ball.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Knitted cotton dischoths are great! They last extremely long, clean up well, and can be bleached. Our crochet group has several women who make them on a regular basis and sell them for just a few dollars. Be sure to use a name brand cotton, they are super easy to make, and there are loads of patterns to choose from.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Elis said:


> Fine, now we've sorted out that puzzle may I pose another? Since in America what I know as an handbag is known as a purse, what are coins carried in, that which we call a purse? And is a pocket book like our wallet, for paper money? Whoever said we share a common language - but isn't it interesting?


A woman may carry a coin/change purse in our handbag/purse/pocketbook. A man may carry a billfold/wallet in his pocket. A woman may carry a wallet in her purse or pocket. 
Personally, I just carry a credit card in my cell phone cover!! LOL


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I use cotton for dishclothes and bathcloths. I make the bath ones a little longer so it can reach down my back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> Answered my question as it seems uniquely American. Personally I use J-cloths and throw them away, but the dish cloths shown here are lovely, but could I bring myself to wash the dishes with them?


I prefer to keep my hand knitted cloths for glass, and the plates, and a scrub brush for the pots, also prefer to boil, rather than bleach but this is still the best with cotton yarns.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I make washcloths for my grandsons using Hobby Lobby I love this cotton, and they love them! They say they are softer than other washcloths, and they love the little designs I put in for them.


I made some when my niece was born, found a lot of baby type patterns, her Mom loves them has asked for more! I used Peaches and Cream mostly but a few other all cottons also.

I'm allergic to Chlorine Bleach, so usually set the colors with water and vinegar, them wash with a color safe bleach product. Only the dark red and the deep green have faded when in water though.


----------



## ElissaB (Dec 5, 2011)

I have managed to find balls of craft cotton locally!!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Sparrowface said:


> Do they need to be cotton?


Yes. Cotton is most absorbent. I have been making them for years. I get requests from family all the time to make them. I always try to have some on hand so I can give them as gifts. I still have some that I made 5 or 6 years ago. I like trying out a new stitch or pattern, especially a complicated one. This helps when getting ready to make a new project with a new stitch.

I've also heard some people like to use crochet cotton. I've never done that, but am sure it would work well.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Fully converted 
Will never use sponges again, and the shop bought cloths will be used for cleaning the floor and wiping the firegrate now!!
I love this site 


Chrissy said:


> sarahlewis66 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist, made one last night with some soft cotton DK, alongside some crochet cotton to give it some interest and to provide texture so it scrubs more. Just tested it on the breakfast things(which are usually left till I come home from work!), and washing up was a pleasure. Let's see how the kids find it on tonight's dinner pans..... :wink:
> ...


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Most of the dishcloth makers knit them in a fairly firm gauge on say size 8 needles with the cotton yarn. 

They knit bas relief patterns into them and make them very pretty. There are gazillions of patterns.

I like to knit mine in plain ole garter stitch, on #11 needles.

Yes, that makes them really holey, and not the same animal at all. 

The reason I like them holey and openwork like this is because they are easier to wring out. Less dense. Easier on my hands. These have little form, they are quite floppy, but they work great. Also they are VERY fast to make. 


You can just cast on 25 stitches very loosley and knit the 25 stitches until a square forms, and bind off loosley. Or I do the basic dishrag pattern that starts at a corner and increases until I have about 25 stitches,and then decrease. Whatever.

This floppy version was the idea of a cousin of my friend. She has a kitchen drawer full of them, old and bleached out, but soft and great to use. You have to try it to see. 

I have some bigger ones, in a little tighter gauge I drain glasses on.

I want to knit some nice more traditional linen ones for the bath. And some linen hand towels with pretty edging. 



B


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Being from the UK I thought the same as a lot of you guys do but live in USA now and knit them by the dozens.One lady had me make some for her daughter to use as wash cloths for her twin babies..I take them to friends as a little gift with bottle of wine or some other diddy.Everyone loves them .You can make them round like doilies or square.I give the nice fancy round ones away and I use the square ones(easier to knit )for me.Always use white tho' so I can bleach them .


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Janeybabes said:


> I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> 
> My grandma used to knit dishcloths out of cotton. We lived next door to a farm and she used to get all the string out of the top of the sacks, put 3 together, knot it and roll it into a ball then knit it into squares for washing up with.
> 
> X Jane


Neat story.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

silly questions are like dumb questions, there aint no such animal.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes cotton...Peaches & Cream, Sugar & Cream...the cheaper the better!

Oh, and don't buy a cone...you'll be making and using and giving away the same cloth way past the time that you got totally bored with it.

Enjoy &#9829;


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would love a copy of the double thick one please, if it wouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

Unless you are the chauffeur in your household, knitting dishcloths is a great pastime while riding in the car. They are small and don't take much time to make.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I sure do not use any. Keeps bacterias as far as I am concerned


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

It is so easy to be put off what you are making already. I feel I just need to try this and that. But I am trying to keep on one thing at a time. I am making a bed runner at the moment, and it is taking too long, I would love to try these dish cloths. So let me know how you get on. I will finish this bed runner !!!!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Something to think about - If cotton is used there is a certain amount of texture - good for scrubbing the no stick pans without scratching (or for that matter good dishes). Also, good stimulation of the skin on the face - improving circulation and to debride the skin.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Here in Canada most patterns we find for dishcloths (or facecloths) use " Handicrafter " cotton yarn.Patterns are usually very pretty. I made some for myself and for others.
If making dishcloths..white is best although colours look nicer because white can be bleached. Thar being said... bleach weakens the fabric making the dishcloths actual dish "rags" Knitting or crocheting dishcloths is a greatway to try out new patterns. Enjoy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like to make dishcloths as they are so usual for both washing dishes and washing windows. I have a simple pattern that I use regularly in garter stitch (Grandma's favourite dishcloth) and am thinking of trying some fancier ones. I get one dishcloth from a ball of Peaches'n'cream and after I have finished several I mix and mix, so there is no waste or leftover yarn. Sometimes I try and coordinate the colours, other times I just mix whatever.

Sue


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

...and you will see all my emails about it and you can even take part in my Great British Dishcloth Survey if you like. I've made two and am busily knitting more for people to try. There are loads of patterns and advice on that link as well. I did try a new stitch pattern on one of them too. Now they're saying they can be placemats too so I've ordered a lovely shade of pink cotton to do some of them. I'm hooked on making them - now I just need to try them out and see if it's worth the effort and cost.

I definitely agree with Janey and others that it seems to be a culture thing but I'm all for a bit of a change of attitude! 

Lynda


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Elis said:


> Fine, now we've sorted out that puzzle may I pose another? Since in America what I know as an handbag is known as a purse, what are coins carried in, that which we call a purse? And is a pocket book like our wallet, for paper money? Whoever said we share a common language - but isn't it interesting?


Well, that which you put coins in, I actually call it a change purse!! I refer to coins as loose change. The wallet is where I carry my paper money and credit cards. As I was brought up by British parents, we often called it by both names and I do refer to my "purse" as a handbag. Many of the wallets today actually have a compartment for loose change/coins which can make for a heavy wallet, especially with our Loonies and Toonies that we have here in Canada. I still prefer a separate change purse!!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, I have many uses for them and give them away many . They can be used for a cloth to use when feeding a baby or other baby uses,dishes,bath, setting hot dishes on them. I have a few for quick floor wipe ups. The ting I like about them is that they are very easy and quick to make . I make them when eveery I have a few minutes to knit. A food project to keep by the phone. It is amazing how many rows you can knit in a few minutes. I use only cotton


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Paper money in a wallet...change in a coin purse...sometimes there's a combination of the two...both go in a purse or a handbag or a pocketbook (although that word is becoming passe) and all of them together can go in a tote.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i love making dishcloths with a pattern i love the feel of them i also love making facecloths to give as a gift when i make up a package for a baby like baby a woven blankie face cloth maybe a rattle to make the gift cuter and they seem to always love the facecloths


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes ..we use them as such over here, they last longer than the store bought dishclothes...Plus they're prettier..


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Cheesehead here in Wisconsin does, indeed, use them for washing dishes....not pots. They are also a wonderful starting project for new knitters. Much easier to make mistakes on something you won't be wearing. I also just got a pattern for a shamrock dishcloth. Bought the Kelly green cotton yarn yesterday.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

deeklaver said:


> no.no, no, finish the sleeves - that is a big UFO if you don't!!
> 
> seriously - I love knitted dish cloths- as long as there are not too many holes in it. You can make them thick or thing - loose or tight stitches - try all kids of things wiht them - it's awesome . They bleach - and even my husband prefers them to the standard dish cloth - I would reallhy like to make them sock yarn sometime - I love super thin wash cloths, but, - I also like to bleach them - don't think it would work well.


If you like thinner clothes, try making them with cotlin from KnitPicks. They work up thin, I think I used a size six needle.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Great, I might give this a go. Facecloths I understood, but dishcloths bemused me. Worth a try if it stops the kids moaning about having to do the washing up- maybe I'll do different ones so they have their own personal dishcloth- can see that one going down a treat!! :lol:
> 
> Trouble is, now I have the perfect excuse to start something 'new' and put off the 2 sleeves I am currently (meant to be) doing :roll:


Oh, No you don't! Sleeves! Sleeves! Sleeves!
ROFL
O.K., Enough with the guffaws already. I find washcloths great for trying out new patterns I see and just have to do. I'm making one on the commuter bus to work by frogging one I started last week. The pattern looked great in the pic; but it's a pain to do. More work than I want to do for another "blankie".
Eerie voice from afar: Do the sleeves now. dooooo the sleeeeeves!


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 3, 2011)

I have read the replys to your post about dish cloths with great interest. I had always thought them a bit pointless, but this has raised my interest. My question now is what type of yarn as these being made off. surely wool would not make a good dishcloth - do they have to be made in cotton?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A Poem that I wrote about a dish/wash cloth..
A dishcloth/wash cloth though a humble thing..Will wipe away most anything..A crumb, a tear or two..Look what it does for you.
Though it is viewed as a lowly thing ..see what satisfaction it brings. So whether your toil is big or small..The lowly dishcloth/washcloth, tops it all..
Note: I put this poem with the cloths that I knit...


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a UK expat living in France where dish/wash cloths are unknown. The French are big fans of small rectangular sponges, generally yellow with an abrasive (green backing) for pans etc. They are awful, go grey, the sponge perishes, they smell. Not in my kitchen, never on my watch. 

Enter stage right a riot of colour, designs a-plenty; fancy/plain; square, diamond, circular and triangular. For me they are a rainbow of joy and satisfaction, a constant reminder of the additional small daily pleasures of knitting. I just love them.

As others have said, the range of colours and textures of cotton yarn, provide an endless variety of choice and possibility. Each and every one is a winner. 

I make soft ones and offer as a small gift/distraction with a special bar of soap for those alone, in hospital etc. Sometimes I'll incorporate a thumb to make it easier to handle (sorry!). Recently I've started alternating a large or complex project with a small one - more often than not a wash/dish cloth. Such small projects are a pleasure, completed quickly, provide time to reflect and relax whilst letting the hands and fingers to do what they love. 

BUT...there is another side to the coin. My cotton yarn stash is really coming into it's own. Let the good times roll!


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

I have made many dishcloths. It is so nice to practice a new stitch on a small project. I have made both my mother and my mother-in-law the circular dishcloths and they won't use them as a dishcloth. They use them like a doily as they say they are too pretty for a dishcloth.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

oh Zephyr, you are now on the path to mania. That's just how I started and I've now put everything else aside to knit discloths (for the Great British Dishcloth Survey) and table mats and I also have a dishcloth pattern that can be a scarf which I'm definitely going to try. Welcome to my world!
Lynda


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dish clothes are fun to knit because you can whip them up in no time. I'm not a big fan of actually washing dishes with them (I think they are too bulky to fit inside my glasses) but are excellent for wiping down counters, etc. You really should give them a try. Maybe start a new trend in your part of the world.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I usually have a drawer full of dish cloths in my sewing room. Never know when someone will ask for them. My daughter met a lady who was wishing for some as her usual supplier had passed away. My daugher took her some of mine and she purchased the entire lot.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I only use cotton yarn and make all my own dish cloths for washing dishes. The nubby texture is great for scrubbing and they are very absorbent. No comparison between these and a store bought one. These are thicker and you can make them smaller or larger to fit a man or woman's hand.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Love your teddies x


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't buy dish cloths any more, not since I started making my own. They make great wash cloths also. Make up two wash cloths and make one into a soap bag, add a nice bar of homemade soap, makes a really nice gift!


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Isn't this fun. Thanks for sharing your confusion over some of our quirks. The dishcloths available in the stores and usually made in China, and are very thin and do not last. There are also disposable ones that you can use a few times, and throw away, these are even thinner. So some cotton in fun colors are great to use.


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

They are quick and easy to knit and people seem to love them or hate them. I have non-knitting friends that actually request them as gifts from me. They always sell well at our church bazaars and mine have even sold in the gift shop of the Kentucky Museum of Arts and History.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, what do you folks that have never heard of "dishcloths" use to wash dishes?


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I use mine for the dishes.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

they are useful, they are great source for teaching how to knit or crochet, and I save money myself cause I do use them to do dishes instead of buying them ready made. But the patterns can also be used to make blocks for afghans/blanket. Take and make a tote. What ever your heart desires. Pot holders, how about a tea cozy...its up to you what you would used these squares for. And there is a site I get some of them from www.knittingpatterncenteral.com


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I felt like you--why waste beautiful knitting on dishcloths? But then someone gave me one, just simple garter stitch, and it was such a useful item. Since then I've made a few large swatches to try out different stitches, etc., in cotton, and then turned those swatches into face cloths. Very pleasant and soft!


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I enjoy knitting dishcloths for several reasons...

The knit/purl provides a nice scrubby surface missing from even mesh lined dishcloths I've used. I find they simply work better on my dishes and are nicer on my hands.

They wash well and last longer wash to wash. I use bleach to keep them smelling fresh and free of most stains.

Knitted dishcloths make for a lovely afternoon project when I'm bogged down in a long project such as a sweater and just want a change of pace. It's nice to finish a project so quickly.

They're pretty. I like mine with a bit of icord to hang nicely.


----------



## redpaws (Oct 19, 2011)

OK ladies from the USA - ready to blow some UK minds ?-lets try to explain why we knit/chrochet the top pannel of a "tea towel"- Im sure that one will confuse ladies on the other side of the pond for days lol.I can hear it now whats a tea towel? is it something to put on a tea tray ?- thats why this forum is so much fun we all learn about each other in such a friendly manner-by the way I rember asking my granny why she embroidered tea towels when they were used to clean up the worst of my messes !!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

That is the way I feel about knitting socks. Why would anyone want to since they will be stuck in a shoe....however I love knitting and using dishcloths 
I enjoy washing dishes with them.
Isn't it wonderful that we are free to make what we like. Maybe one of these days I will be confident enough to try knitting a pair of socks.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

when i learnt to knit in fiftys we made dishcloths all in garter stitch you used to beable to buy dishcloth yarn


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Sarah, I had the very same thought. A few years ago though, I did knit one in a beautiful pastel cotton yarn in a beautiful pattern.
The next morning our whole kitchen smelled like mildew! So I haven't knit one since. The store-bought dishcloths are so thin, some very nearly transparent, that I can't imagine knitting one that wouldn't mildew. Isn't it a nice idea though? Wish they would work, expecially now that, at least in the US, there are floral scented yarns like lemon. (Maybe that's to cut down on the scent of mildew!)  Nice to chat with someone in England. We used to live in Canterbury. Remember me today at tea time. Bonnie


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

The kids will really like it if you include personalized dish clothes in their Christmas stockings........LOL


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

yes they are. Now I could not think of using anything else but a beautiful wash cloth for my face. It just seems to feel better know that I made it. but for the most part I put mine out for guest. they last longer and are quick and easy to make. Also cheaper than buying them. Do not trust your face to anything less then the best as it is the only one you will ever have.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought they were silly, too, but once i made some i realized they're great. So absorbant. Be sure to use 100% cotton like peaches and creme


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am originally from the U.K. and now live in Canada. The patterns you see are for washing dishes. I regularly give my family dishcloths in their Christmas stocking. If you are making them for baby washclothes, I use a soft, pretty colour. If you are using them for dirty pots and pans, use a dark colour like brown. They still look good but don't show stains...


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, just to add tothe confusion, we use shop bought dishcloths, usually of cotton, although recently various synthetic cloths are beginning to take over. 
Until the l960s hand knitted in dish cloth cotton -( quite thick and unbleached) were quite commonly in use, particularly by older women, but they were always plainly knitted in garter stitch, none of the lovely patterns we see in this forum. But in the bathroom I never remember anything but shop-bought face-flannels made of towelling. The good parts of worn out towels were sometimes just stitched round, for economy. It is probably clothing rationing in WW2 which ended the handknits. Nearly all yarns available for knitting would have required use of precious "Clothing Coupons" which would never have been used to obtain a cloth for any purpose a re-cycled rag could serve. Occasionally on rare golden days rather rough cotton yarn was made available coupon -free and this was eagerly snapped up to knit summer tops!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


They are great for dishes and faces! The texture of the stitches provides additional scrubing power but the softness of the yarn prevents damage.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry, the above was in reply to Kathyll


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Ok, I am a new knitter,(just learning actually)I am teaching myself with the help of the internet and the great ppl of KP. So I have a question,
I have some 100% coton baby yarn that Im making a small blanket out of for a new Nephew due to arrive in a couple months, if I have some of that left can I make him some small baby wash cloths out of this yarn to match the other things I have for him, or is there a certin yarn I need to get for these???
Thanks in advance for your answers
Bobbie


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I know an elderly woman that cuts her old coton socks up the side when they get a hole and uses them for dish clothes and they work just like knitted dish clothes. She has been doing this for years since she is very thirty. I found that ingenious.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I haven't made any, but seems like a great way to try out new stitches and patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> Cheesehead here in Wisconsin does, indeed, use them for washing dishes....not pots. They are also a wonderful starting project for new knitters. Much easier to make mistakes on something you won't be wearing. I also just got a pattern for a shamrock dishcloth. Bought the Kelly green cotton yarn yesterday.


Do you have a website listing for this pattern?


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

i love my knit dish cloths. and they are a great way to teach some one how to start knitting. i use them for everything, counters and all other cleaning. have fun knitting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Ok, I am a new knitter,(just learning actually)I am teaching myself with the help of the internet and the great ppl of KP. So I have a question,
> I have some 100% coton baby yarn that Im making a small blanket out of for a new Nephew due to arrive in a couple months, if I have some of that left can I make him some small baby wash cloths out of this yarn to match the other things I have for him, or is there a certin yarn I need to get for these???
> Thanks in advance for your answers
> Bobbie


can't see any reason why not.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your yarn should be fine ..start one and see if you like it..


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I use cotton chenille for my faceclothes and a good cotton yarn for dishclothes, but make sure it will absorb water. Sometimes cotton is finished in such a way as to not absorb water so much. The cotton chenille is so soft and nice against your skin and fun to knit with.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

Peaches and Cream is what I use. (Cotton) They make wonderful gifts for Christmas, birthdays, any occasion. I have people ask for more.. They are also fast and easy while watching TV.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good idea! Will try that.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I never thought of the cloths as a means to check out a new stitch pattern. I may try them since I have some cotton yarn.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

grammamary said:


> Knitted or crocheted discloths are indeed used for washing dishes. They last forever and are really great for scrubing. My teenage grandaughter loves knitted facecloths. I find them to be a great way of trying out a pattern stitch before I commit to a larger project.


Great idea! Will try that.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Using them for mundane chores does seem a shame - that's why I sometimes make them in very bright (lime green, hot pink, bright yellow). I figure if I have to do mundane chores, then by gummy I'm going to have something cheerful to use. When they get too grungy looking, I put mine in the rag bag to use for cleaning the floors, the car, etc they do seem to last forever.


----------



## grannysue (Sep 2, 2011)

I know I'm in the 'older age' range but I learnt to knit by making dishcloths and even recently have seen the cotton for sale on a local market. We used large needles and so they came out rather 'holey' but then it didn't matter if a stitch was dropped! We were only about 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## Loisannie (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not a silly question. I have made several out of light weight cotton yarn and they are wonderful for washing dishes. Use about a size 9 or 10 needle (American sizes) for a looser cloth. You might want to avoid bright colors that may fade. Cream, ecru, beige, etc. are great colors to use.


----------



## Loisannie (Feb 27, 2012)

They are a great way to use up scraps of yarn. I have only made cotton so can't answer for other types of yarn.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I do a nice thing for Christmas. I get about 5 colors.
Do a small dishcloth in each color. Then roll each one and
put a white dish towel with it. The colors look very nice in a row in a gift box and it is a very practical gift that people like.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you, I made 4 out of peaches and cream cotton yarn, but now Im thinking I could make more and put a little basket together for mom with all of the babys bath time stuff in it to make it easier on both of them, and the cotton wash cloths with be soft on babys skin, and mom wont have to use her wash cloths on baby.
Thanks again, Im going to do this!!!
Bobbie


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


A kiwi living in Kentucky Sarah, I see a lot of the hand knitted dishcloths,no I have never knitted one, the state my dishcloth gets in, I usually just throw it out and get a new one,I have seen the knitted dish clothes and they can be soaked in bleach, anyway I suppose it is just what you get used to


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


A kiwi living in Kentucky Sarah, I see a lot of the hand knitted dishcloths,no I have never knitted one, the state my dishcloth gets in, I usually just throw it out and get a new one,I have seen the knitted dish clothes and they can be soaked in bleach, anyway I suppose it is just what you get used to


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

i am in my 60's but i can remember some people knitting knitting dish cloths in heavy string like cotton ,my mother never she always used abit of an old cotton vest ,i'm also from England


sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have had more problems with sponges getting "smelly" than the dishrags, I was so glad when my roomie finally gave in and started using the dishcloths I had made, got her to give up her sponge!! I find that if you rinse the cloth well after using, then place it so that it will dry there is no smell. We have our main meal in the evening so that is when the cloths are mainly used. I notice no odors in the morning now that the sponges are gone.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


Worsted weight (Aran weight or 10 ply weight across the pond), non-mercerized cotton.

My grandmother knitted dishcloths as a girl and young wife. If you wanted something heavy duty, that was what you had to do. They saved the ones that came in towel sets (yes, in those days you got 2 facecloths, 2 and towels, and 2 bath towels) for washing themselves.

If you have ever used the ones from the store you know the polyester portion is so high that they can feel slimey when you use them. Sponges fall apart in no time. These guys just last and last.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Knitting mermaid said:
> 
> 
> > Cheesehead here in Wisconsin does, indeed, use them for washing dishes....not pots. They are also a wonderful starting project for new knitters. Much easier to make mistakes on something you won't be wearing. I also just got a pattern for a shamrock dishcloth. Bought the Kelly green cotton yarn yesterday.
> ...


Go to knittingnonsense.com/shamrockpattern. The pattern is free there.


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

we often start a new knitter out on a project such as a potholder, or a Dish-cloth--yes, one to use for washing the dishes. They do last a long time, are easily washed with the laundry, and do give the learner a chance to figure out and practice stitches and patterns. Face-cloths, too --good beginner projects. If one is traveling, such small projects are fun to carry along. I personally like to "carry along " socks, though.n Interesting that the wash-or dish-cloth idea s new to you. We use cotton yarn, into the "stash" to create such small and fun wonders. They make lovely gifts, as well.  :roll:


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Just because it is a mundane chore doesn't mean the tool to do it can't be beautiful! I knit all my dishcloths and I won't use any other. I have friends and family the same way. 
If you don't want to use pretty ones to wash dishes, make ugly ones!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


There is a yarn called "Sugar & Cream" also there is the Bernat Handicraft cotton yarn. Any worsted weight cotton. Some people even use the Superwash wool. I like the cotton.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I make dishcloths from left over yarn. It's a good way to use it.I love having them in the kitchen and in the bath as well. I never use cotton yarn, just use whatever is at hand. Every sort of yarn works.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, my whole family loves them. just to clarify - they should be knit in cotton yarn -- from what I know. Do any of you knit with the acrylic yarns? 

They are great. Shirley


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

I only discovered knitted face/dish cloths after joining this site, and now I am addicted. We are very busy with new lambs right now and these cloths are the perfect projects fast to knit up and as someone else said you can try all kinds of new patterns and it is not too much of a problem if you mess up.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Dishcloths are easy to do. But, if using them for a beginner's first project, be sure to teach them about weaving in the ends of the yarn or them will unravel with use and washing. They are made with cotton yarn so they can take the abuse. Because they are a small project, they are perfect as a carry-along project on a road trip.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I use them for washing dishes. They scrub up a plate really well before putting it in the dishwasher. We also use them for the bath and shower, they are great exfoliators yet soft enough for a baby's bath! Also they are nice little projects to take along on a road trip or air trip and they knit/crochet up really fast.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> Answered my question as it seems uniquely American. Personally I use J-cloths and throw them away, but the dish cloths shown here are lovely, but could I bring myself to wash the dishes with them?


Force yourself to do it the first time and you'll never buy another J-cloth.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I read your question with interest. Being English myself and living in the US since 1962, I would get really confused about the different ways many words were used here. I too enjoy knitting "dishcloths" and yes, they are too pretty to wash dishes. But, the sheer fact of knitting these and giving them to friends, continuously pushes me along to make more and share the love. I don't like real big dishcloths cos my hands are reasonably small, so I knit them to the size to fit my purposes. I too use this item to try new stiches and have discovered many that make a pretty dishcloth. 
Just for a chuckle, how about the words "cotton wool"? Is this cotton or is this wool? You and I know what it is referring to but over here......... they looke at me like I was from out-of-space. When I explained what it was for they said "Oh! you mean cotton balls! Now really! 
So, knit all the dishcloths and facecloths you want it won't change the name of the "flannel" at all for us English girls who love to knit (practically since the day we were born), Huh?


----------



## wendyarnold (Sep 23, 2011)

i make them to wash my face with. The purl bumps are great for exfoliation. I also send them to my son and daughter in law with different "pictures" on them. My daughter in law won't let my son use them because they are too "cute" so he ends up using them to put under hot dishes at dinners. I do love to make the cloths because they are fast and cute.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a question from the US... what do you wash your dishes with?? or wipe down your counters with? We use dishcloths or sponges... also they make great gifts. There are several sites that have the cloths with designs on them so you can make them fancy...or you can make them plain.. its up to you.. the important thing to remember is to not make them too big or too small and to use cotton yarn.. the cotton yarn absorbs the water and will wring out very well.. I find they are a great way to learn something new.. I for instance made several.. then went on to make an illusion scarf.. its done on the same concept as the picture ones... just with 2 different colors.. that turned out so well it gave me the confidence to move on to more challenging projects... I think young girls learn to knit by knitting them.. BY the way.. knit those 2 sleeves at the same time... they go real fast that way and then you'll be done with it... so you could wear your new sweater while knitting the best dish rag (also known as dishcloths) you'll ever use....


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

We buy dish cloths knitting them has gone out of fashion, can remember knitting them in infants school but not since


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a question from the US... what do you wash your dishes with?? or wipe down your counters with? We use dishcloths or sponges... also they make great gifts. There are several sites that have the cloths with designs on them so you can make them fancy...or you can make them plain.. its up to you.. the important thing to remember is to not make them too big or too small and to use cotton yarn.. the cotton yarn absorbs the water and will wring out very well.. I find they are a great way to learn something new.. I for instance made several.. then went on to make an illusion scarf.. its done on the same concept as the picture ones... just with 2 different colors.. that turned out so well it gave me the confidence to move on to more challenging projects... I think young girls learn to knit by knitting them.. BY the way.. knit those 2 sleeves at the same time... they go real fast that way and then you'll be done with it... so you could wear your new sweater while knitting the best dish rag (also known as dishcloths) you'll ever use....


Hi Ronie
I've lived all my 63 years here in the London suburbs and I've never called it anything but a dishcloth - usually a finely knitted cloth - except that we bought them from a shop. Now I use sponges cos they dry more quickly. A tea towel is something you use to dry dishes.
What really fascinates me, and other Brits I've spoken to, is that you do so much washing up. We thought everyone in the States has a dishwasher and has done for many years. I've had one for about 30 years and rarely wash up by hand - just some glasses and big oven dishes that don't fit in the dishwasher. We also use face flannels. These are very cheap over here and last for ages but I like the idea of a knitted one so I'm going to try that too.
I find all our differences so interesting and love learning about other people's lifestyles.
Lynda


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Good morning to you, Have to ask, where did you find the shamrock pattern for the dish cloth? Sounds interesting!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


Make sure to use cotton  for obvious reasons....Acrylics don't make good dishcloths, they stretch and bleed etc. etc. Cotton is the only way to go for dishcloths 

I also do scrubbies, which my HUSBAND loves to do dishes with  They hold the soap and are scratchy yet soft enough they don't scratch the teflon


----------



## Empress (Sep 20, 2011)

So, what do you who live "across the pond" use to wash your dishes? I can't imagine anything other than some type of cloth.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Janeybabes said:


> I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> 
> My grandma used to knit dishcloths out of cotton. We lived next door to a farm and she used to get all the string out of the top of the sacks, put 3 together, knot it and roll it into a ball then knit it into squares for washing up with.
> 
> X Jane


I got the giggles when I read this. I love recycling and had a quick vision of my husband catching me going through the garbage bin in the barn looking for all of the string that was on the top of our feed sacks. He'd croak. While I may not use it for knitting dish clothes, that string would be good for darning his white cotton socks.

Now if someone can come up with a recycling idea for all of the baling twine we end up with after feeding the sheep/goats through winter. What could we knit with that?


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

Dish cloths: use for washing things that do NOT go into the dishwasher-- and for wiping down counters and range top=---then go further and wipe down cabinets, etc.----anything that will NOT go into the dishwasher. Sponges used to be popular here, but they harbor so many bacteria--had to microwave them to keep them sanitary--now find hand made cloths so much more pleasant to use! Must confess, many newly -weds are at a loss as to how to use "dishcloths", unless they have learned to knit them.


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

I use them for facecloths. They are awesome and I use them daily. :thumbup:


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi do you use cotton yarn


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

>>> Lynda from Watford, We do have dishwashers and we do use them but I wait for mine to get full up which is only every other day or so. In between I'm doing the pots and pans and whatever else is about, plus the counters, tables, appliances etc. 

Finish it up and get to sit down and knit a bit and all too soon get up and start it all over again..it never ends, does it?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sarah-Yes, we do knit dishcloths and facecloths-they've actually been around for years. The nice thing about the knit dishcloths is they are very "thirsty" and will soak up great amounts of spilled liquid. They are just rough enough that they work great for scrubbing pots and pans. Try a couple. Just buy some inexpensive 100% cotton and knit a few. You may just become a convert.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I am using mine for other projects myself. I am currently making one into a purse as it is intarsia. I hope to collect enough Kitty ones to build a blanket as well. No rules on these ladies! Use them in your shower, on your dishes, make a pillow, a beanie baby blanket or just practice stitches and make a counter top hot pad! It only matters that you stitch and enjoy


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Janeybabes said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> ...


How about a door mat to put your boots on??? :shock: Twine, plastic bags and strips of fabric can all be made into useful sturdy rugs


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Sparrowface said:


> Do they need to be cotton?


I use cotton for absorption and I can throw them into the washer/dryer.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Its just a way to wash dishes and have something pretty and homemade to do this endless chore! I also use them for everyday cleaning about the house.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow Pulitz, that was certainly a bad experience. I use mine for just a day and then toss it in the laundry. I don't seem to have that problem with mildew. Do you live in a very hot, humid climate? It certainly wouldn't be practical for you if it mildews or gets smelly overnight. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

ghosking said:


> jay macey said:
> 
> 
> > So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay
> ...


I also love the cotton knitted dishcloths (crocheted one are too thick). I give them as gifts every Christmas.

The scrubbies are my all time favorite. They can be used for pots and pans and never scratch. They are also great for the glass top ranges. My sister makes them to sell and cannot keep up with the demand.


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

I got free patterns with initials and made dish/face cloths for family members. Everybody seemed pleased to get their person cloths.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i love knitted/crocheted dish/face cloths, they are great projects to try out a new stitch, or fun pattern! i use a cotton yarn to make mine, i was into the 'illusion' knitting for awhile there, loved it, its so much fun, & can be done relatively quickly depending on how fast you can knit/crochet
have fun!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarha, this is just a fun thing to do and so many patterns out there to try. I like to just knit my in the garter St,as I find it last so long. Use any stitch you want and Have fun and something I think you will enjoy in the kitchen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

redpaws said:


> OK ladies from the USA - ready to blow some UK minds ?-lets try to explain why we knit/chrochet the top pannel of a "tea towel"- Im sure that one will confuse ladies on the other side of the pond for days lol.I can hear it now whats a tea towel? is it something to put on a tea tray ?- thats why this forum is so much fun we all learn about each other in such a friendly manner-by the way I rember asking my granny why she embroidered tea towels when they were used to clean up the worst of my messes !!


I'm from UK originally and we do use tea towels. I even have a collection of them from from all over the place. They are regular tourist souvenirs from different places, or different interests. 
Sue


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Definately finish the sleeves first. I didn't use dishcloths until I joined this site too I started with washcloth first, I just couldn't bring myself up to use a handmade article for dishes. But after I made a couple more and tried one in the kitchen I am hooked.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Its soo wonderful all the information we get on this site!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! Who would have thought such an apparently mundane subject would have gotten such a huge response? I think we're now over 40 pages! I guess there's room in the world for all types of creations, no matter how ordinary; my friends love to receive them, the expense is minimal(probably less than a dollar to make one but who's counting)you can be as creative and experimental as you want and work out a difficult pattern if you need to(think a slightly bigger 4 inch swatch) and use up those scraps of yarn you'r hanging on to. Win-win in my book.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

theirs also the site called:

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com

for those who wants to knit them. I love them and I have been buying all kinds of cotton to try.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love knitting dishcloths. For one thing, you can knit one in an afternoon or evening. i gave 6 of them to my sis and it got her into knitting. Now she has a new hobby which is good for her. I use Peaches and Cream most of the time, but am on the lookout for anything else that would work. They make great little house gifts for friends.


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

Not long ago, maybe last week, someone posted a patern for leafy washcloths (trickysyknitter.com)

I found them very attractive, made in cotton. I think that can be used as decorative piece in you kitchen; pot holders, or decorate your countertops, anything that you wish.

Look them up, they are very pretty. and easy to make.

doris


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Rather off the point Sherlock but I love your writing! It's a pleasure to read and I look forward to further input on this forum from you.


Sherlock said:


> I'm a UK expat living in France where dish/wash cloths are unknown. The French are big fans of small rectangular sponges, generally yellow with an abrasive (green backing) for pans etc. They are awful, go grey, the sponge perishes, they smell. Not in my kitchen, never on my watch.
> 
> Enter stage right a riot of colour, designs a-plenty; fancy/plain; square, diamond, circular and triangular. For me they are a rainbow of joy and satisfaction, a constant reminder of the additional small daily pleasures of knitting. I just love them.
> 
> ...


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Janeybabes said:
> ...


EXCELLENT ideas.


----------



## Grandma Edie (Feb 21, 2012)

I knit and crochet dishcloths for gifts, everyone I give them to likes them and usually ask for more. I have learned new stitches making dishcloths and proved to myself that I can follow patterns and try new things.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

They are the best Dish-scrubbing-cloth ever. Try it, you will like it.
I also use them for the Face (not the same ones of course).
Won't need any face peeling ever.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

shula said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Pacific Rose said:
> ...


If you search above for plarn, there are many postings using recycled plastic bags for yarn! Totes, sleeping mats for homeless, rugs etc. My Granny did this eons ago. 
I have a couple of Kitty Dishcloth patterns through this posting http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html
They will be my blankie one day! I have a hard time knitting with cotton, so mine will be red heart type yarns that I have on hand and know will last FOREVER! LOL


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

buttons said:


> theirs also the site called:
> 
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com
> 
> for those who wants to knit them. I love them and I have been buying all kinds of cotton to try.


Here are a couple more great sites for these pretties:
http://www.knitting-crochet.com/miskni.html
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/
:thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't use dishcloths to wash dishes. I have 2 dishwashers....one automatic, the other came with the marriage license.
It always seemed a shame to me to use such gorgeous things for cleaning purposes. So, when a friend knitted her first attempt & presented it to me as a gift, I put it under a glass vase as a coaster to protect the table & have used it in that manner ever since.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been using knitted dish clothes in my kitchen for years. Make them from Peaches & Cream cotton yarn. Can make up your own patterns but I have a pamphlet that has seven or so different patterns. They make up quickly and are really utilitarian. Mine don't look so good after awhile but they still get the job done.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I still have an article I cut from a magazine back in the 50s. Its about Anita Loos and the dish/face cloths she knitted. She was very popular and had the habit of giving one of her hand knitted cloths to everyone who visited. I've forgotten exactly who she was but think it likely she was either an author or an actress.

I've made some in the past and my oldest daughter scoops them right up. She folds them in half and then rolls them so she can present them in a fancy basket on the vanity in her bathroom.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Leonne said:


> I read your question with interest. Being English myself and living in the US since 1962, I would get really confused about the different ways many words were used here. I too enjoy knitting "dishcloths" and yes, they are too pretty to wash dishes. But, the sheer fact of knitting these and giving them to friends, continuously pushes me along to make more and share the love. I don't like real big dishcloths cos my hands are reasonably small, so I knit them to the size to fit my purposes. I too use this item to try new stiches and have discovered many that make a pretty dishcloth.
> Just for a chuckle, how about the words "cotton wool"? Is this cotton or is this wool? You and I know what it is referring to but over here......... they looke at me like I was from out-of-space. When I explained what it was for they said "Oh! you mean cotton balls! Now really!
> So, knit all the dishcloths and facecloths you want it won't change the name of the "flannel" at all for us English girls who love to knit (practically since the day we were born), Huh?


Remember you are living in North America. I am cracking up with laughter. I was also brought up British and after living in Canada for 36 yrs., I am still amazed at some to their terminology. Never mind you are in good company. Now in my home country a dishcloth is what we wipe the dishes with after washing them. Here, it is what they wash the dishes with.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

You can buy white or neutral shade dishcloth cotton from any yarn shop in the UK, I have never seen coloured though. They really do last for an age, even though at the end of each day I put mine to soak overnight in soapy water with a good glug of bleach in it. They still last me in excess of 12 months even with that abuse!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I actually use mine as washcloths for when I'm in the shower. Once you use a hand-knitted one, you'll never want to go back to a regular washcloth.

Hazel


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I grew up in England and called what you wash your dishes with Dish Clothes and what you dry dishes with was called a Tea Towel.....


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cotton Yarn is best, durable too. Acrylic gets a big mushy and feels odd when wet.


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, my Mum used to knit dishcloths. In fact she used to buy 'dishcloth cotton' to make them. There were no such thing as J cloths in those days. Oh yes, and she used to make string vests for my father and brothers out of the same cotton. How things have changed!!!


Janeybabes said:


> I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> 
> My grandma used to knit dishcloths out of cotton. We lived next door to a farm and she used to get all the string out of the top of the sacks, put 3 together, knot it and roll it into a ball then knit it into squares for washing up with.
> 
> X Jane


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Formica said:


> I still have an article I cut from a magazine back in the 50s. Its about Anita Loos and the dish/face cloths she knitted. She was very popular and had the habit of giving one of her hand knitted cloths to everyone who visited. I've forgotten exactly who she was but think it likely she was either an author or an actress.
> 
> I've made some in the past and my oldest daughter scoops them right up. She folds them in half and then rolls them so she can present them in a fancy basket on the vanity in her bathroom.


Anita Loos wrote "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes" which was the title of a Marilyn Monroe movie many years later. I remember seeing the book when I was quite young so it was probably written in the 30's or earlier. I remember the illustration that looked like a "flapper." Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend was a song from the movie.


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

I loved the responses and I couldn't help but relate this also. I love to knit socks and a friend looked and me and said "Of course you know you could just go to Walmart and buy a pair of socks for $3." We knitters know that is NOT the point. The same applies to dish clothes.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

It is really funny thinking on this. I remember thinking "Why would anyone knit or crochet a "Swiffer Cover"" Until I did it myself to use up some scraps..... Well, my new cover picks up more cat hair and Dust Bunnies than any other thing ever has! I think "Because we can" applies


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

When my hand-knitted washcloths get grubby, they turn into dishcloths. So, they have quite a long life.

Hazel


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

No they really are dishcloths, using 100% cotton yarn. I usually use Sugar 'n Cream brand yarn. I also use the same yarn to make baby washcloths. Have fun!


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I only use brushes & squeezy liquid-filled mop -much more
hygenic!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

vancat said:


> I only use brushes & squeezy liquid-filled mop -much more
> hygenic!


I do the same, vancat.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I mostly knit them to try new stitches, but . . . with a nice scented soap and a basket, they make a very nice gift.


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

Did the same on this one except I crocheted my swifter cover.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsknitssocks said:


> Did the same on this one except I crocheted my swifter cover.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Works well too I bet


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

The great thing about these dishcloth patterns, especially if knit on the diagonal is that you can keep going and going and going and suddenly you are making a baby blanket. Just don't forget to decrease after 200+ stitches. Patterns are easy to establish as you are either doing the garter stitch and/or the stockinette stitch with yarn-overs or kf&b for your increases followed by k2tog for your decreases.

This type of knitting is wonderful for TV watching and car riding. In the last 2 years I have made well over a dozen of these baby blankets. My brother has lots of grandchildren.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

I am from shetland u.k and some years back an old blind lay knitted plain dishcloths an they sold like hotcakes , seemed to last for long enough. By the way we call them swabs in shetland


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I love them for dishes but I have friends who have received them from me use them for potholders or hot pads instead so they don't have to be washed so often.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

We use tea towels to dry up our washing up. What do you call that cloth then?


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

a dish tool


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> We use tea towels to dry up our washing up. What do you call that cloth then?


We call those dishtowels or at least we do in our house1


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I use both knitted dishcloths and knitted washcloths, and love the variety of colors and patterns that can be knit onto them, I sent some to my family back in the UK for Christmas, I wasn't sure that my eldest sister would like hers but she enthused about it so I guess I have to knit her a few more soon


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought everyone had gone crazy when I first joined KP. Knitted Dishcloths??!! But I reconsidered, knitted one, and quite honestly I will never buy another one - in future all mine will be home knitted. They are just the job. I particularly like the circular one that looks like something more suited to being on dressing table. Anne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

evsie said:


> I am from shetland u.k and some years back an old blind lay knitted plain dishcloths an they sold like hotcakes , seemed to last for long enough. By the way we call them swabs in shetland


Hi evsie, from the other end of the earth, good to know you are connected, despite my user name, I am a Scot by birth. [mum was welsh] had dreams of reaching Shetland last year. but did not get quite that far!!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I like them because they are a fun project to start when I want to be knitting or crocheting and don't particularly feel like working on any of my current other projects. I mostly give them to my mom, but am trying to cut back on that since I stumbled upon her stockpile during the holidays and see that she has 30 or more already that I have made and probably doesn't need a different design every single week of the year, ha.

I personally like them smaller for washing dishes and the normal size ones for wiping down tables and counters. So I make small ones - 3 or 4 inches, round or square, out of leftover cotton yarn. I wash them in the hot soapy dish water and then use clothes pins to hang them over my sink to dry, after I have microwaved them (wet) for 2 minutes to kill any germs.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a pretty heart shaped one:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54953-1.html


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You would use cotton to make the dish cloths.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

We call them dishtowels. This has been so much fun. We always talk about small worlds and things that are the same. It is fun to share our differences even if it is only the name of dishcloths or swabs.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The ones that are used for facecloths have seen a real resurgence in California. They call them spa cloths here and a set with the hand mitten can run up to $150! I am going to Sock Summit this year from the number of sales that I have made!


----------



## Tartantoes (Feb 25, 2012)

My Mother-in-law who died age 80 in 1992, throughout her adult life knitted in garter stitch in unbleached cotton dishcloths which she was able to bleach over and over again as she washed dishes. She much prefered them to the thin bought ones which wore out readily. They were quite thick and quite heavy when full of water so you couldn't knit them too big for ease of handling. They were very good I must say but now a days I just use blue jay cloths which are really thin from the supermarket. They come in a roll and are disposable so is supposed to keep the kitchen germ free. I don't think she ever thought of knitting them in patterns!!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Kathi11,

The problem was probably that particularly hot summer, and the fact that I crocheted a border around the cloth that was probably too heavy to dry. Looks like I'll be trying non-bordered dish cloths soon in that lemon or orange scented cotton yarn. I liked someone's comment also that she uses them for dust cloths and face cloths in the bathroom. Would be pretty in a basket with little soaps. Nice to hear from you, Bonnie


----------



## Loisannie (Feb 27, 2012)

I was raised in California and they were always Dish Cloths or Dish Rags and Tea Towels. To me a Tea Towel is a cotton towel you can dry crystal or other glasses not a Terry Cloth towel you would dry your hands on.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't believe my original 'silly question' has sparked so much discussion- but I too will never buy another one.


GrannyAnnie said:


> I thought everyone had gone crazy when I first joined KP. Knitted Dishcloths??!! But I reconsidered, knitted one, and quite honestly I will never buy another one - in future all mine will be home knitted. They are just the job. I particularly like the circular one that looks like something more suited to being on dressing table. Anne


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Kathi11 said:


> We call them dishtowels. This has been so much fun. We always talk about small worlds and things that are the same. It is fun to share our differences even if it is only the name of dishcloths or swabs.


This is the first time I've ever seen anybody on KP who lives in Utica, NY! I was born there and grew up there, first in Noth Utica, on Van Ellis Road, and then in South Utica, on Damiano Place, which is near Ridge Road and Higby Road and Oneida Street. Went to Colgate University in Hamilton, NY (first class of women, which was pretty interesting). Haven't been back to Utica in years and years. What's it like there now?

Hazel


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

People don't see the point in "wasting time & money" on a dishcloth. The yarn doesn't cost much more than $1 and you can knit one in a couple of hours. Why is that so much worse than spending $10 - $20 dollars and days or weeks on a pair of socks? The dishcloth is used and seen by anyone in the kitchen. If you have shoes on, no one sees your socks.

I enjoy knitting both, but I don't do it because it is inexpensive. I do it because I enjoy making them & using them!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am really surprised that the knitted dishcloths haven't made it in the UK. 
They have been really popular over here since the early 90's. 
I had my first craft sale in the mid 90's and sold 173 at that sale and since then I couldn't even guess how many I've made. They are a really popular item at craft sales here.
Like many others have stated they are wonderful for face cloths also. Just the right roughness to defoliate, yet feel so good.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

1. The only "silly" question is the one that doesn't get asked and therefore gets no answer. The un-questioner never gets the information and thus remains ignorant. Keep asking!!

2. A wash/dish cloth knitted and given to a special friend 
reminds the friend they are loved and appreciated. The cloth can make a dreadful but necessary task brighter when you think about the love and care your friend has for you.

3. These cloths are a great way to practice new stitches or techniques. Since they are knit with (usually) inexpensive 100% cotton yarn, mistakes are not critical. Make a cloth prior to using the "designer" yarn you don't want to mess up on!

4. Keep asking questions, keep learning, keep knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tartantoes said:


> My Mother-in-law who died age 80 in 1992, throughout her adult life knitted in garter stitch in unbleached cotton dishcloths which she was able to bleach over and over again as she washed dishes. She much prefered them to the thin bought ones which wore out readily. They were quite thick and quite heavy when full of water so you couldn't knit them too big for ease of handling. They were very good I must say but now a days I just use blue jay cloths which are really thin from the supermarket. They come in a roll and are disposable so is supposed to keep the kitchen germ free. I don't think she ever thought of knitting them in patterns!!


welcome!! Hope to hear more from you!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


They are great for yourself and as gifts. I think they work much better than bought dishcloths and YES we do wash dishes with them. My mother made me some and I loved them.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Use cotton yarn. I agree with some others, I like to try out new stitches on the dish cloths. Some of my friends always get me to make theirs. They are much better than the bought ones, some think. Just depends on the individual.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Here is a pretty heart shaped one:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54953-1.html


Thank you for the link


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm with you, because in Australia a dish cloth is something we use to wash the dishes....lol.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

What's fun about knitting or crocheting them is it gives you a chance to try out a cotton you've had your eye on as well as some new stitch pattern. I think they are great to practice these things on. 

Anita


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


A worsted weight 100% cotton yarn is best. Knit picks sells a "dishie yarn" for this purpose. Lions yarn selled a worsted cotton as does Lily - "sugar 'n Cream" and Wal Mart carries "Peaches & Creme" another worsted cotton. All my close friends request dish cloths for presents - we all love them.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

makes me happy when I do the dishes so pretty and created by me.want more or a different color just whip one up.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

well, I have learnt a lot from your "Silly question from UK?" That was very interesting.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You are very welcome! For those of you that crochet, I have a spa set posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64347-1.html Spa Necessities! 


Isis said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pretty heart shaped one:
> ...


----------



## jazzyhl (Aug 22, 2011)

I recently found this little secret to keeping dishcloths from becoming sour (smelling bad). Just place them on top of the cups or glasses in the top shelf of your electric dishwasher and wash with the dishes. Due to their weight when wet they don't fly around and they last forever.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have crocheted dishrags and I love to use them. They are nice with nobbie and they clean dishes and surfaces really well. I will have to try some knitted ones now. I did think of making them as face clothes. I will look into that too. Thanks.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

For me I prefer the knitted ones. The holes in the pattern are much smaller and they are softer than crocheted ones.
Crochetd ones would make a dish scrubber better, I think


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts. 
I think it's a great idea, and I've grown up with that. My grandma was the family kniiter and w all had something knitted from time to time.

However, today here in the UK, if one hasn't purchased the 'gift' from an outlet - in other words -paid for the gift and got a 'tag' on it to prove it's a new item, you're considered a cheapskate. 

Not too long ago it was common practice to knit something for the new baby, etc.
Even knitted toys and baby clothes aren't as popular now with the younger generation. 

I knitted a beautiful jacket in pale blue & white for my newborn grandson only to be informed by my daughter she 'doesn't do' knitted cardie's etc.

Anyone else in the UK noticed this over the years?


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

do you have any patterns Val? I am keen to start....I gather from the conversion it is best to use cotton?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought that to be the case too, but now family love the items I knit for them- 11 year old son refused to wear anything but the cable sweater I made for him because he loved it so much! I have even had some labels made up to stitch into garments saying 'made with love by Sarah' so that everyone knows they have been lovingly made by me and not just bought at a church bazaar.
And back to the dishcloths, I'm already spreading the word so all my family will be getting them to try soon.....


swampygirl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts.
> I think it's a great idea, and I've grown up with that. My grandma was the family kniiter and w all had something knitted from time to time.
> 
> However, today here in the UK, if one hasn't purchased the 'gift' from an outlet - in other words -paid for the gift and got a 'tag' on it to prove it's a new item, you're considered a cheapskate.
> ...


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts.
> I think it's a great idea, and I've grown up with that. My grandma was the family kniiter and w all had something knitted from time to time.
> 
> However, today here in the UK, if one hasn't purchased the 'gift' from an outlet - in other words -paid for the gift and got a 'tag' on it to prove it's a new item, you're considered a cheapskate.
> ...


I think it is a generation thing! But you daughter may appreciate it more as she gets older. The cardie sounds lovely.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

In our family we always make gifts. At least one gift must be handmade, or you cant buy any! My friends and family still do this.


swampygirl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts.
> I think it's a great idea, and I've grown up with that. My grandma was the family kniiter and w all had something knitted from time to time.
> 
> However, today here in the UK, if one hasn't purchased the 'gift' from an outlet - in other words -paid for the gift and got a 'tag' on it to prove it's a new item, you're considered a cheapskate.
> ...


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts.
> I think it's a great idea, and I've grown up with that. My grandma was the family kniiter and w all had something knitted from time to time.
> 
> However, today here in the UK, if one hasn't purchased the 'gift' from an outlet - in other words -paid for the gift and got a 'tag' on it to prove it's a new item, you're considered a cheapskate.
> ...


That is really a shame! I always let them to know if they don't want something I made then don't expect anything. Because I put a lot of effort in what I make and it is personal...anyone can buy things and give monies...That doesn't mean anything and can not be cherished!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

garment labels.... good idea. May I ask where you got them made up?
Thx.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are a couple nice label companies I like:
http://www.personalizationmall.com/Personalized-Sewing-Labels-Tender-Loving-Care-Text-i23842.item?productid=7302&storeid=19&categoryid=1032&did=5548&utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=free
http://www.printmything.com/categories/Shop-for-Business/Labels/Economy-Clothing-Labels/360/1
http://www.bcilabels.com/
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=custom%20garment%20tags&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CIIBEBYwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.clothinglabels4u.com%2F&ei=1kRNT7e_DKrkiAKy5fGBDw&usg=AFQjCNFh27mdfpqOfEeEdElb88KV52MdrQ&sig2=IVqWhHhEpiTFYcR9sF8YRg


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it was a company called woven labels uk, but there are lots to choose from on the web. I went for those because I liked the choice of symbols you could add (knitting needles and a ball of wool for mine!), as well as a choice of colours. They're similar to the Cash's ones they do for school name tags.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Great, I might give this a go. Facecloths I understood, but dishcloths bemused me. Worth a try if it stops the kids moaning about having to do the washing up- maybe I'll do different ones so they have their own personal dishcloth- can see that one going down a treat!! :lol:
> 
> Trouble is, now I have the perfect excuse to start something 'new' and put off the 2 sleeves I am currently (meant to be) doing :roll:


If you search for monogram washcloth/dishcloths you could even put their initial on a cloth for them. You can't win with kids though can you? They would probably still fight over whose turn it was to do the dishes. My dishwasher never argues....it's initial is M.......for Miele!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi. Actually, I don't use my dishclothes for pots and pans. I only use them on the dishes that won't stain them lol. After they lose their pretty color they are still good for lots of things - washing the car, the floor, etc. Polishing furniture, bathing the dog. They hold a lot of water and are especially good when rinsing any of the above as the extra clear water picks up more of stuff being rinsed. As facecloths they have a lot of s texture for scrubbing off dead skin and makeup and once again are great in the tub for all the extra water they hold.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Not a silly question at all. I was introduced to them while on a cruise last year. They had a daily event called stitch and chat, where I learn't to Crochet by doing a dish cloth in 8ply cotton. I was amazed at how well they work especially washing class wear, they really sparkle :thumbup: 

Didn't know about being able to bleach them so thanks for that little bit of information :lol: 

This is why this site is so wonderful and we all love it so much, where else can you imbibe in your passion and learn so much at the same time. Try the dish cloths you will really love them :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

OK, with so much positive input, I'll try again to make dishcloths using cotton yarn which will shrink. How much bigger should I knit it so it can go through the washer and dryer? Bonnie


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


I normally use cotton for the kitchen. For the bathroom (face and body), I use leftover yarn from any project. I have not tried wool, though. But acrylics are soft on the skin and get softer as they are washed. And when they get holes in them, I repair them with anything available in my stash of odds and ends and they become cloths for washing the cars.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I made my sister some dishcloths and some facecloths. I made the dish cloths from Peaches & Cream 100% cotton. I made the facecloths from Handicrafter or another very soft 100% cotton. When I would go visit her, there would be the cloths sitting on her antique high chair. She didn't want to use them because they were "so pretty". I kept after her finally telling her I was not making her anything else, EVER. That did the trick. She started using them, and fell in love with them. Now, I have to make her more to replace her old store bought ones which she put in her "rag" bag! I love mine and would never go back to those you buy.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

when my mom first started knitting these I thought she was nuts. Till I tried them. They are wonderful and I would not use anything else.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

A whole bunch of patterns here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64416-1.html :mrgreen:


----------



## jools (Aug 29, 2011)

I must say that dishclothes were very popular many years a go in the uk,my grandmother knitted dishclothes in white cotton which is called dishcloth yarn available to this day.I'm in my fifties and I can remember in the sixties learning to knit with this very same yarn. What does the average person in the uk use to mop up spills and wipe down counters,I certainly use knitted cloths my mind boggles.


----------



## Cockney Sparrow (Aug 22, 2011)

I always use plain cotton (unmercerised), I've made quite a few in different colours which last for ages. I even tried a crochet one,but found it was a bit too thick and stiff, definitely knitted is best! Have a go and post pics for us all to admire..... Including the potentencial UFO!!


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi There, Knitted or crochet dishclothes are great, I use a heavy cotton, and they do last forever, people here in Canada love them, and are always asking me to make some. I do that when nothing else on the go. Ex UK girl


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

You don't need to make them any bigger than the pattern. (35 - 40 sts by 55-75 rows is a good size) They shrink a little in the wash, but they stretch back out as soon as you get them wet.

I stick mine in the dishwasher when I turn it on every day and after a few days throw it in the washing machine and use a different one just for the change. I just throw them in the dryer also. 


pulitz22 said:


> OK, with so much positive input, I'll try again to make dishcloths using cotton yarn which will shrink. How much bigger should I knit it so it can go through the washer and dryer? Bonnie


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Thx I'll have a look around.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

And for those of you who use the knitting machine, you can use finer weight cotton to make wash clothes. I've made more than I can count (sold them at local gift shop until it closed) out of 2 strands of 2/24 cotton run together. By using a mixture of tuck & slip stitch &/or a mixture of white & blue usually a nice cloth can be made. Also, for hand knitting use those little pieces tied together when running out & leaving the ends hanging & changing color when running out makes a colorful & useful cloth


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

First, thanks so much for the thread. I also thought why make a dishcloth and then this site got me making my first and now I am also hooked and have made some for friends. Had never knitted one but crocheted them and now I see here that everyone agrees the crocheted ones are thicker which I found out. Will now try a knitted one with the Peaches and Cream I have left over. This has been so interesting to read. Lived in England for 4 years and interesting to hear again the different language changes for the same things.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love my knitted dishcloths, and they last and last! They are so worth the effort. If you just want a useful one, just knit a square doing mindless knitting while you are watching TV, talking on the phone, etc. Next thing you know, you have something useful that didn't take over your quality knitting time. On the other hand, if you are curious about a new pattern or are making a small gift, the sky is the limit!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I also use them for all cleaning sinks and bathtubs. I use them for anything that needs scrubbing. They're the best. I found crochet ones are thicker and use them for things other than dishes. Everybody I know loves the dishcloths.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

For crochet, what I do, is to alternate chain stitches with single crochet - that makes them closer to the thickness of a knitted cloth. (and, honestly, I like my crocheted ones almost a little better than the knit)

Chain even number of sts
sc in second chain and each chain of foundation row, ch 1 to turn.
sc in first stitch, (chain 1, skip next sc, sc in next sc) across. ch 1 to turn
Sc in first stitch, now sc in each chain space of previous row, chain 1 across, end with sc in last sc. ch one to turn.
Repeat this last row until you have the size you want, or enough yarn to make one last row of sc in each chain and sc across (to match the very first row).

Hope those directions made sense!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, Where do you get your cotton yarn to knit them in Aust?



Valjean said:


> Until I joined this site hadn't heard of them either but now totally addicted to knitting them, have made some for family and friends and they all have put in orders for more, they are fun and quick to knit up,also lots of great patterns.


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just curious from the other side of the pond... If you don't use dishcloths and facecloths in UK to was your dishes and faces....what do you use?????


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Great, I might give this a go. Facecloths I understood, but dishcloths bemused me. Worth a try if it stops the kids moaning about having to do the washing up- maybe I'll do different ones so they have their own personal dishcloth- can see that one going down a treat!! :lol:
> 
> Trouble is, now I have the perfect excuse to start something 'new' and put off the 2 sleeves I am currently (meant to be) doing :roll:


They could be made in their favorite colors or with a favorite motif. Also can be made smaller for smaller hands. Work with different cotton yarns and needles until you get just the right "texture."


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I Must admit I was a bit confused about knitted dish clothes as well. I had never heard of them before joining this site. It seems like an odd idea to me but if they work why not


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


I just made 2 dishrags from a ball of twine I bought at the flea market for $1, and there is plenty of twine left, and I've started on one from a big cone of cotton string. I had knit one years ago from the Peaches and Cream and it was too big and seemed too thick.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

we do use dishcloths and facecloths (flannels) but they are bought not made.


----------



## shmily (Aug 14, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> I know I must finish the sleeves (especially as its actually a garment for me for once!), but the cloths sound sooo tempting
> 
> 
> deeklaver said:
> ...


 sorry just had to commit to the UFOS Finish that first and use your left over yarn for you dishcloth or facecloth, Its a great way to get rid of left over yarn. Have fun making them. I 'm doing some and making a afgan out of them by sawing them together. but manly have fun,


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

isn't this amazing? we have 19 pages of replies to the lowly wash cloth - nothing lowly about it anymore lol


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I too have been intrigued about them. They are all so pretty and beautifully made, did not think they were actually used to wash up. May try and crochet some too, now.
We may all start a new trend in England...!!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts.
> I think it's a great idea, and I've grown up with that. My grandma was the family kniiter and w all had something knitted from time to time.
> 
> However, today here in the UK, if one hasn't purchased the 'gift' from an outlet - in other words -paid for the gift and got a 'tag' on it to prove it's a new item, you're considered a cheapskate.
> ...


So sad. Hope it's a fad.


----------



## suzand (Feb 28, 2012)

You will love those knitted dishcloths once you use them! Your friends and family will love to receive them. They will scrub nasty things from your stove without scratching the finish. They are nice to do when traveling--small, portable, inexpensive, all good for portable projects.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

Over here we have changed since war years so much as things became convenient and disposable. My mum used to cut up tshirts to use as cloths, my grandma knit dishcloths, jumpers and socks, she darned holes in clothes. She had the same teatowels, towels, blankets, pillows and sheets for years.. Items of clothing and home stuff got recycled when it was in holes or got broken not because the wearer was fed up of it..

Soap used to be bought in bars, but now its mainly liquid soap on the shelves.. 

I could go on and on.. but will leave it there..
Unfortunately we live in a throw away society.. I don't think it is for the better..


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You are so right Janeybabes. There is an incredible amount of waste and it just gets bigger every day.... Sad really.


Janeybabes said:


> Over here we have changed since war years so much as things became convenient and disposable. My mum used to cut up tshirts to use as cloths, my grandma knit dishcloths, jumpers and socks, she darned holes in clothes. She had the same teatowels, towels, blankets, pillows and sheets for years.. Items of clothing and home stuff got recycled when it was in holes or got broken not because the wearer was fed up of it..
> 
> Soap used to be bought in bars, but now its mainly liquid soap on the shelves..
> 
> ...


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


When I was visiting Belfast a couple of years ago I was teaching my niece to knit. I went to the wool shop to buy some cotton yarn and they only had a very basic off white cotton yarn. Here in the US we have cotton yarn in an assortment of pretty colors.
I have knit a few dish cloths but I really don't like them very much. I would rather spend my time knitting other projects. But they are very popular here and a good project for beginner knitters or crocheters.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I haven't gone through all of the postings, but would like to contribute this site for patterns. Even has designs specifically for Australia, Great Britain, New Zealand and a lot of other places. Something for everyone.

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html

I like them for facecloths, and if we want to be snooty, we can call them "spa cloths"-  For a treat, dampen your cloth in warm water, wring it out, and lay down with it over your face for a few minutes! Feels good too when it's hot and you use ice water to dampen it.

Regarding being too pretty to use. We deserve the best!!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Roxy for the pattern, going to try it this week. Easy to understand.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Washing dishes is not my favorite chore so anything that makes it more fun is Jake with me. A bright colored cloth with a funky design makes a hateful chore less miserable. It gives me a chance to practice new stitches and have a useful item at the same time. It's a win win for me. Edith M


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I knitted several 'dishcloths' which became washcoths when my daughter saw them. Hadn't used them on the dishes yet. 
And I tried one for my face. Love it! Hasn't made the wrinkles disappear though!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Isn't it interesting that we, at this time, have filled 20 pages of comments about the lowly dishcloth? I love them, have never had them mildew, and have made them while taking road trips. I made one on my 4 hour trip to Cleveland, asked my neice if she liked them, she said she loved them, so I gave it to her. That night, I made another and gave that to her also. Just little "auntie gifts" with no reason behind them except thinking of her.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> we do use dishcloths and facecloths (flannels) but they are bought not made.


Here (US) they are made of terry-cloth. Dishcloths are not usually as plush and soft as some facecloths. It is interesting to find out about the differences from one area of the globe to the next.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I learnt to knit, way back about 1945, by knitting dishcolths. They were knitted out of string. Mum never bought dishcloths, she said the home made ones were better. 
Years and years before the dishwasher. I still make pretty ones, which I use to place under items on the counter, or to throw over items as a dustcover. I have a dishwasher so no need to wash dishes, apart from rinsing them before placing them in the dishwasher, but I use homemade dishcloths to wipe down benchtops, tables, etc. I think they look so much prettier than the store bought ones. I just cannot stand those chux things. Double yucky I think.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> IFor a treat, dampen your cloth in warm water, wring it out, and lay down with it over your face for a few minutes! Feels good too when it's hot and you use ice water to dampen it.
> 
> Regarding being too pretty to use. We deserve the best!!


Shades of Bali, where you are greeted at the restaurant by a smiling waiter who hands you a cold face flannel or washcloth. They will bring fresh cold cloths when they see that the 'coldness' has worn off.

Ah, the charming people of Bali, they certainly know how to spoil the tourists, they are just so polite and will chat for hours. When I go there for a holiday, the meal seems to last forever because I spend so much time talking to the people who are waiting on tables, etc.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

MojoMa56 said:


> Just curious from the other side of the pond... If you don't use dishcloths and facecloths in UK to was your dishes and faces....what do you use?????


Good question. Tongue in cheek though, the answer could be "We leave such mundane tasks to the servants, dear chap. We never carry out such lowly physical activities ourselves. Dear me, no, no, no, it just would never do."


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeybabes said:


> Over here we have changed since war years so much as things became convenient and disposable. My mum used to cut up tshirts to use as cloths, my grandma knit dishcloths, jumpers and socks, she darned holes in clothes. She had the same teatowels, towels, blankets, pillows and sheets for years.. Items of clothing and home stuff got recycled when it was in holes or got broken not because the wearer was fed up of it..
> 
> Soap used to be bought in bars, but now its mainly liquid soap on the shelves..
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember the good old days when we recycled everything. Clothes into mats for the floor, etc. The list just goes on.

Come the dark days and I think we oldies will survive because he know how to recycle into something that we make and use ourselves, not just placing things in a wheelie bin that is marked 'recycle bin'.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> You are so right Janeybabes. There is an incredible amount of waste and it just gets bigger every day.... Sad really.
> 
> 
> Janeybabes said:
> ...


Those of us who use our hands to create things of use and beauty are able to find value in our actions and creations and ultimately, in our lives. It is a sad reflection that so much that is present in our lives today is so easily dismissed as valueless, replaceable and not worthy of consideration. This leads to acquisitiveness, dissatisfaction and a general feeling of pointlessness and a hunger for something more substantial in our lives. As long as we continue to fill the hunger with cheap, mass-produced, throw-away "stuff" we will never be truly happy or even content; the bright side to all this is that it can't continue indefinitely because it denies our essential nature and at some point it will all change. So knitters, encourage your children, grandkids, or whoever to learn the true joys of making something lasting and useful and beautiful and they will live fuller, richer lives.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not read all 20 pages, but who remembers dishcloth soup. Boiling the dishcloths up on the stove in an old saucepan with some soap dregs. It certainly cleansed and refreshed it. Also who amongst you still puts the bath towels and face flannels and dishcloths out on the clothes line every morning, and after having a bath or shower or washing dishes, to dry and freshen them up. My son always takes his towel out to the clothes line to air it in the sun after he has a shower. And he even does it at night. If it is raining he hangs it on the clothes line under the patio.
He still airs his bedding every morning and once a month he takes the pillow and covers out and hangs them on the clothes line in the sun.


----------



## MaryLBP (Jan 2, 2012)

I make mine from worsted weight cotton such as Peaches and Cream 4 ply. I dont know what you would use in UK.
I also crochet a pot handle cover that I use on the handles of my cast iron pans and have made many to give and now have requests for them, used to take about fifteen minutes to make but I have slowed and it takes a little longer.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

I use dishcloths for wiping counters or use between stick free skillets to protect finish. IF (seldom) washing dishes by hand I use a sponge which is then put in dishwasher. Usually scrub dishes with a scrubber made of plastic mesh before placing in dishwasher.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

When I mentioned to my mom (91yr) to use up some cotton yarn I got for Christmas. She stated that she could use a couple. So now she has about 4 and my son got a face cloth done in basket weave, nice and soft.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

MaryLBP said:


> I make mine from worsted weight cotton such as Peaches and Cream 4 ply. I dont know what you would use in UK.
> I also crochet a pot handle cover that I use on the handles of my cast iron pans and have made many to give and now have requests for them, used to take about fifteen minutes to make but I have slowed and it takes a little longer.


hi maryLBP - would you happen to have a pattern for the pot handle cover - my daughter uses her big iron fry pan a lot to make big dinners for her family - i always worry she will drop it just hanging on to the pot holder - a handle cover would be a great thing for me to make her -
thank you, helent


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> I know I must finish the sleeves (especially as its actually a garment for me for once!), but the cloths sound sooo tempting
> 
> What I personally like about the dish/facecloths is that I get to make swatches ..... and use them...... whereas, normally if you make a swatch - you just let it sit there or rip it, rip it out.....
> 
> ...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


...................100% COTTON..............


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Martha French said:


> I have not read all 20 pages, but who remembers dishcloth soup. Boiling the dishcloths up on the stove in an old saucepan with some soap dregs. It certainly cleansed and refreshed it. Also who amongst you still puts the bath towels and face flannels and dishcloths out on the clothes line every morning, and after having a bath or shower or washing dishes, to dry and freshen them up. My son always takes his towel out to the clothes line to air it in the sun after he has a shower. And he even does it at night. If it is raining he hangs it on the clothes line under the patio.
> He still airs his bedding every morning and once a month he takes the pillow and covers out and hangs them on the clothes line in the sun.


God I laughed when I read this post.....my mother in law in England was boiling her face washers right up until she died. I think she only did it when we came for a visit though, as there were five of us. My sons had grown up in Arnhem Land and so their legs were covered in scratches and bruises, from being out "in the bush" alot. I used to put Dettol in the bath with them every night, but never boiled their washers. The English kids and teachers thought I belted them. They went to school in England for a while, because we were visiting for three months, and I didn't want them to miss any school.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I had not heard of them until recently, but they are very big around here. I'm guessing it's a generational thing in that years ago you did garments and then more recently dishcloths became popular around the country. They are certainly extremely popular, easy to do if you are not a very good knitter, and finished quite quickly.


----------



## MaryLBP (Jan 2, 2012)

helent said:


> MaryLBP said:
> 
> 
> > I make mine from worsted weight cotton such as Peaches and Cream 4 ply. I dont know what you would use in UK.
> ...


the pattern is very simple.
Materials: worsted weight cotton such as Peaches and Cream, size R or H hook.

Use two strands of yarn.
ch. 5 join to make circle
rnd. 1: 12 dc in circle, join with slip stitch.
rnd. 2: ch. 2(counts as first stitch) work 1 half double in each dc, join with slip stitch. 12 half doubles.
Work rnd. 2 until you have the length you want. I make about 9 rnds.
When length reached the finishing round is as follows.
Last rnd. chain 4, 1 treble in joining stitch, ch. 1, *work 2 trebles in next stitch, ch 1, repeat from *, join with slip stitch and fasten off.
Hope I did not make any mistakes writing the pattern. First time I have ever written a pattern down.
Mary


----------



## MaryLBP (Jan 2, 2012)

Size G or H hook not R
US size


----------



## MaryLBP (Jan 2, 2012)

Helent I have posted a picture of the handle cover in the picture portion (I hope it is there) if you would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

Well, I live in Canada, so I can't speak for the U.S., BUT IN CANADA THEY ARE REALLY POPULAR, AND YES THEY ARE USED TO WASH THE DISHES.....YOU SHOULD TRY ONE, AS THEY ARE GREAT TO DO THE DISHES WITH.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I love cotton dishcloths and facecloths. They are fun to make (and can be rather mindless if doing garter stitch) and great to use. Good for gifts, too.
Donna K


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been reading some of the posts and am amused at the fact that even though we all speak English, our different countries either do or don't use dishcloths. I have been making them even before I ever heard of other places using them. I agree, they are useful and fun to make. Also I have never found them to get smelly or get mildew on them.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

We use them, just shop bought ones which are thinner and don't last as long, and don't look anywhere near as pretty.


MojoMa56 said:


> Just curious from the other side of the pond... If you don't use dishcloths and facecloths in UK to was your dishes and faces....what do you use?????


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree too. I am only in my 40's still but I learnt a lot from my nan who passed many years ago- waste not want not was a saying I remember. And with times being hard at the moment, anything to save money is great in my opinion.the cupboard under my sink is also full of holey sports socks used to clean the windows-beyond repair to wear, but great for cleaning(my partner must take the credit for that one!).


Janeybabes said:


> Over here we have changed since war years so much as things became convenient and disposable. My mum used to cut up tshirts to use as cloths, my grandma knit dishcloths, jumpers and socks, she darned holes in clothes. She had the same teatowels, towels, blankets, pillows and sheets for years.. Items of clothing and home stuff got recycled when it was in holes or got broken not because the wearer was fed up of it..
> 
> Soap used to be bought in bars, but now its mainly liquid soap on the shelves..
> 
> ...


----------



## pec243 (Jul 24, 2011)

Use only 100% cotton for the best results. I use them and give them as gifts. Wrap a dishcloth around a bar of fancy soap or a small bottle of dish detergent, add a bow. They make great little gifts to have on hand. School and Day Care teachers love them and want more. I have used old stained ones to wash woodwork and walls. They are wonderful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

21 pages on dishcloths. That must be a record. I don't do dishcloths to use, though there are some really cute patterns. I use sponges in the kitchen because they dry so much faster. I have done facecloths, even though I seldom use them myself. When doing a face or Spa cloth, I like a blend of cotton and linen or all linen. It makes for an invigorating scrub and softens with time.....


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I use knit or crochet wash clothes, 100% cotton The ridges on the wash cloth help scrub the dishes. Some even have scratchy material on one side to scrub pots and pans


----------



## Charente (Sep 23, 2011)

Knitted dishcloths is a must for my household - it makes my husband do the dishes and he is always talking about how good they are and how fast they dries up after use. He loves them.

I use cotton or a cotton/bamboo blend fingering or DK weight and neeedles US 7 or 8. This makes them very airy in the stitchpattern.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I use to think it strange knitting dishclothes but I did make a couple. Trouble is I don't want to spoilt them and make them dirty. They are still in the drawer unused.


----------



## richmondr (Aug 25, 2011)

I make both dishcloths and washcloths although I prefer a bath mitt to a washcloth. For others I put a pocket in the palm of the mitt to put a bar of soap in, for myself I prefer liquid soap. I also make a longer strip using random garter rows or other texturing on both sides, with cords or straps on the narrow ends for use as a back scrubber. I make them in knit and/or crochet. There are some great kitchen and bath free patterns at www.lionbrand.com


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> I couldn't resist, made one last night with some soft cotton DK, alongside some crochet cotton to give it some interest and to provide texture so it scrubs more. Just tested it on the breakfast things(which are usually left till I come home from work!), and washing up was a pleasure. Let's see how the kids find it on tonight's dinner pans..... :wink:


You can buy craft cotton in a double knitting thickness in the UK which is great if you bleach alot. It comes in white and cream. I use this to make summer hats in crochet for kids. Terri


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

crafty lady UK said:


> sarahlewis66 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist, made one last night with some soft cotton DK, alongside some crochet cotton to give it some interest and to provide texture so it scrubs more. Just tested it on the breakfast things(which are usually left till I come home from work!), and washing up was a pleasure. Let's see how the kids find it on tonight's dinner pans..... :wink:
> ...


That's what I've been using but it's working out quite expensive buying it by the ball locally. Where can you buy it cheaply and in larger quantities? Help please! Thanks


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

You will laugh! Born and raised in Canada, worked with an international airline, I never ran into the problem of Face Cloths until visiting my husbands family in Britain. Even when they came over here to visit in Canada, they never seemed to use the face cloths provided.

I have often wondered but never had the guts to ask, what do they use in the shower or bath for cleaning the skin with cloth swipe? Must admit I married a Brit but he had been over here and Canadianized before he crossed my path. However many visitors from Europe never use the face cloths provided in the guest bathroom. Any answers out there?


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i am also from the u.k. and do not understand either.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


I am using Cookies and Cream cotton yarn currently for face cloths. I can get two out of one ball. Have to make twenty- one by April for shower favors!!
Must keep those needle a-clickin'!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

To answer your question Kenna I use Terry face cloths in the shower which I buy in Asda at 80p for 4. Can't even begin to imagine why I would want to knit wash clothes when I can be knitting something beautiful.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> Me too just don't seen the point of knitting washcloths wether they be for dishes or faces.


Washcloths are fun, easy, you can get the cotton yarn really inexpensively here in the U.S., and my kids love them. Using them to wash the dishes might get a little yucky. You can't put them in the dishwasher to get sanitized like you can a sponge.


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

We take our own with us when visiting


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

They are such a great gift. I remember the surprise when my Mom gave me some. Unique, and something she can knit quickly. We have a big family and seven sweaters or scarves is a lot for her, but the dishcloths were perfect. Can be washed and dried. I think they are so nice.


fergablu2 said:


> Aud36 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too just don't seen the point of knitting washcloths wether they be for dishes or faces.
> ...


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

they are fun, and quick to knit. you use a cotton yarn. They are thicker then the ones that you can by in the stores. I have made several for baby shower gifts. Once they are washed they are quite soft. I made a small sack that I put those small slivers of bar soap in. Just get it wet and work in in your hands and lather.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

To craftyladyuk, and lyndafromwatford, the crochet cotton i used was leftover from doilies I made last year, but was an inexpensive lesur empress brand, I think £3 for 400metres. Again the dk cotton was leftover from a project, but my local store often has a bargain bin with oddments of cotton, or end of lines (my current project is a beautiful 100%alpaca cardigan which I bought at 70% off original price- no way i could have afforded it otherwise)
As much as possible I try to support my local shop, but I guess for something like dishcloths cheaper is ok.
I am now trying a 4ply cotton leftover with a bamboo sock yarn leftover to see how this works, as bamboo is supposed to be antibac, and it's a pretty colour too 

I'm hooked!!! :lol:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Kenna said:


> You will laugh! Born and raised in Canada, worked with an international airline, I never ran into the problem of Face Cloths until visiting my husbands family in Britain. Even when they came over here to visit in Canada, they never seemed to use the face cloths provided.
> 
> I have often wondered but never had the guts to ask, what do they use in the shower or bath for cleaning the skin with cloth swipe? Must admit I married a Brit but he had been over here and Canadianized before he crossed my path. However many visitors from Europe never use the face cloths provided in the guest bathroom. Any answers out there?


i always take my own flannel every where if i am staying over night ,i always think who has been using it before me ,i doubt if anyone boils them to rid of germs ,when i buy under wear & clothing that touches my skin i always wash it first before i wear it


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts.
> I think it's a great idea, and I've grown up with that. My grandma was the family kniiter and w all had something knitted from time to time.
> 
> However, today here in the UK, if one hasn't purchased the 'gift' from an outlet - in other words -paid for the gift and got a 'tag' on it to prove it's a new item, you're considered a cheapskate.
> ...


I've found this with some people, usually the same ones who think you're wasting your time and money making something by hand when you can just buy one. It seems to me that these are quite often the people who don't see the point of curtesy unless there is an immediate obvious benefit to themselves.

Fortunately I have friends who appreciate that part of the gift is the time and care I put into into it, that part of the craft is being able to make exactly what you want, size, colour, etc rather than having to make do with what is mass produced and who don't think I'm an old fashioned loon for saying 'Good morning', please or thank you

I shall put the soap box away and get back to knitting my vegetable hammock

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm from the UK and when I was a kid, it was the norn to use two flannels (cloths) - one for face and one for body. 
That stopped years ago and for my body when in the bath or shower, these are what I personally use.
A body puff - has a slight exfoliating quality. Holds the shower/bath gel well and oozes creamy bubbles galore. Rinse in clean water and hang up after use.
A loofah - again has a slight exfoliating quality for my back. 
Neither are scratchy or harsh but my skin does feel good after and I don't have dry skin probs.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

WOW!!! I'm hooked. I always thought making dishclothes were a waste. You can buy them so cheap. But after reading all the posts here and how much you all love them, I just have to make them....I do have a lot of cotton yarn that I don't know what to do with so I will give it a try. What would be the best way...knit...or crochet.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi BusyKnitter, I too can't believe the overwhelming response to the lowly dishrag. If we make it in cotton yarn, how much larger should we knit or crochet it, because it will shrink in the wash?
Am also thinking of knitting dishtowels. Saw a gift once of 5 knitted dishcloths all neatly stacked, all done in a beige neutral, then tied with a beige string, with a dried flower inserted into the bow. Sure looked clean and elegant. Best, Bonnie


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

pulitz22 said:


> Hi BusyKnitter, I too can't believe the overwhelming response to the lowly dishrag. If we make it in cotton yarn, how much larger should we knit or crochet it, because it will shrink in the wash?
> Am also thinking of knitting dishtowels. Saw a gift once of 5 knitted dishcloths all neatly stacked, all done in a beige neutral, then tied with a beige string, with a dried flower inserted into the bow. Sure looked clean and elegant. Best, Bonnie


I think I will crochet them, from what I've been reading I think I will chain 32 and crochet about 14 in. I think that should take care of the shrinking. Maybe make 1 or 2 and then wash them. If they shrink too much you can make them a little larger.


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

My daughter went to a yard sale where she spotted some knitted dishcloths. She asked the lady how much she wanted for them. The lady said ' if you know what they are for, you can have them'. Of course she knew what they were since I had knitted some. She left with new dishcloths! Free! I like them because they are durable and absorbant and like someone said, bleachable. I have made many and given them to friends. It is also a good small project to carry with me.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I once made a long sample of different crochet stitches after getting a new book of directions. It was out of a nice heavy cotton. I put loops on either end and it makes the nicest back scrubber to hang in the shower. It reminds me of all the cool crochet stitches that I learned too!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I love my homemade dishcloths. There great and I would never buy any. You all have to remember when you wash and dry them, they do shrink a little but when you use them they stretch back out. I wouldn't worry about a little shrinkage. I always use patterns that cast on at least 40 or more stitches but not over 50. As long as I rinse mine after doing dishes (yes I still wash the dishes by hand) they never smell. I start out with hot water then go to cool water to get the soap out of them and still never had a problem with them. 

Enjoy making them and giving as gifts because they are nice.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer the knitted ones they feel so much softer than crocheted ones. That is just me... Many on here have stated they like the crocheted ones best.
Beings you knit and crochet why don't you make one of each and decide which you like best. >^..^<


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Point Yorkie1 !!!!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> pulitz22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi BusyKnitter, I too can't believe the overwhelming response to the lowly dishrag. If we make it in cotton yarn, how much larger should we knit or crochet it, because it will shrink in the wash?
> ...


i made a baby blanket once where you start out with 3 stitches and increase one at beginning of every row until desired width - then start decreasing one at beginning of every row until you are back to 3 stitches - it would work fine for wash cloths and the stitches at an angle are pretty!
wish my instructions were more precise! maybe someone has a pattern!


----------



## grandchildren4 (Jan 8, 2012)

They are very popular here in where I live. Can be used for whatever you want. I crochet most of mine.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this dishcloth site.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

helent said:


> bizzyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > pulitz22 said:
> ...


This sounds pretty good and easy to me this way you can see how wide you want it. Did you do it in knitting or crochet?


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> helent said:
> 
> 
> > bizzyknitter said:
> ...


I KNITTED IT :thumbup:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

you could crochet them into bags to get your groceries with, tote bag. thats a neat idea, I have a cousin whom I will ask for her bailing twine and make her something!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

MaryLBP said:


> helent said:
> 
> 
> > MaryLBP said:
> ...


Hi Mary - i forgot to mention that i'm a knitter and not an experienced crocheter - however, my friend is and i'm sure she would be happy to sit next to me and guide me - 
i started out as a crocheter at about age 10 but then switched to knitting when i was in high school - i think some of it will come back to me once i'm started - 
thank you so much for the pattern - helent 
:roll:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I use cotton yarn (Sugar and Cream) over here in USA. I often crochet them as they are faster, but I also have knitted dish cloths. Leisure Arts and other companies have free patterns or cheap patterns
They are indeed used for washing dishes and counter wiping. They make great gifts for Christmas or a bridal shower. 
What I like the most is they are breathable cotton, airy, so they don't sour in one day's use. They are washable but they do fade after some months of heavy use, so I just make some more new ones and toss the old into the rag bag for chores. 
One of the first things I made as a child was a dishrag. It's a great learning way as the project is super small and kids who try learning on it get something for their efforts much quicker. There are many patterns for complicated ones but dishrag projects are travel friendly and I can have them as a small project in a purse! 
IMHO they are fun and rewarding and it's good to clean the counters with something pretty for once!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Aloo from Knitpicks is also very good for the facecloths.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

helent said:


> bizzyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > pulitz22 said:
> ...


There is a pattern for a dishcloth made like that. As a matter of fact it is the pattern I use.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> crafty lady UK said:
> 
> 
> > sarahlewis66 said:
> ...


You can buy cotton on cones in different colours in an Ebay shop called Bedford Sewing Knitting Machines. They sell all sorts of yarn on cones for machine knitting and hand knitting and other stuff. I find it cheaper to buy alot of yarn this way rather than in 50g or 100g balls. If you can't find the shop pm me and I will forward an email to you with some of their offers on and you can go from there. There are also some other places on line that you can get coned cotton. Its just finding them. Terri.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you can search engine for knitted diagonal dish cloth pattern and find it free on line. Here is one site:

http://anewtwistondishcloths.blogspot.com/


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I came across this site on face & dish cloths. 
Source for links to dish cloths and wash cloths.

www.dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite dishcloth-knit

You will need to copy and paste into your address bar.


----------



## alibaba (Jun 6, 2011)

I live in Canada and use these all the time they also make a nice little gift.


----------



## shmily (Aug 14, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> swampygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong.... but it appears that in the US it's still common practise to pass on hand crafted goods as gifts.
> ...


I it is sad because you may have 85.00 U.S dollars(OR MORE ) in a garment that you made. and you see it in a box that going to good will. I have quit giving things to family members that do this to me. unless they ask for something to be made . I just don't waste my time. But this year if they want something it's going have to be hand done or nothing at all !!! and I love all the things my mother made me and my grandmother left to me ,and made me. When Gas here is at 3.65 and by summer 4to5 dollars all we can afford to do is save money to buy food and gas for the winter. will this is my soap box I will get off of it now. sherri


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes and a great suggestion for trying out a new stitch.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Yay, you! I'm with you Sherri--we need to relearn the value of what we receive and cherish it!


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to use cotton yarn because any other doesn't absorb water. I love them because they feel good in my hands. Anything to make washing up more enjoyable. I've been making these for so many years, I lost count.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi I too use this same pattern for dish cloths &a baby blanket. The blanket is really pretty. Can make it any size. Wonderful pattern.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Janeybabes said:


> I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> 
> My grandma used to knit dishcloths out of cotton. We lived next door to a farm and she used to get all the string out of the top of the sacks, put 3 together, knot it and roll it into a ball then knit it into squares for washing up with.
> 
> X Jane


Janeybabes - I'm a Janeybabes too!!!! I have been Janeybabes at work for years!! I have never heard of another until now. Fantastic.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry Shmily--wrote your name wrong--must be the cataracts and glaucoma!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I raised this question the other week ladies. Dish cloths and face cloths are alien to me as well. Apparently yes they are used to wash dishes and faces. Seems a shame for such beautiful designs to be used for such mundane chores doesn't it?
> 
> But its interesting all the same, I'm sure we do things that seem alien to our sisters across the world.


What do you use to bathe with, or wash dishes with?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a women that I work with her other half retired last year after being laid off and not finding work. She bought some of my knitted dishcloths her other half won't use anything else now. The best part is when I try a new pattern or want to use up left over yarn she will buy them. They use bleach in the dishwater so color is not an issue. I know that if I have a color combo that I don't like that she will buy it


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Yay, you! I'm with you Sherri--we need to relearn the value of what we receive and cherish it!


I agree as well. I have made things for my grandchildren, but hardly ever see them wearing the items. Also a baby shawl I made for my granddaughter was put out for the dogs and ruined. Don't like making anything for them now unless they ask.


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Gypsycream...to answer your question. A face cloth is generally a very soft small verion of a towel (12 inches by 12 inches square) which one can use to wash face with, then mix in gentle soap and apply by hands only, then use soaked face cloth again to pat soap residue from face. Followed by dry pat of face towel and then use any skin cream you prefer to moisturize. Face cloths are very useful, are small, easy to wring out as well as toss into the wash!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Kenna, you can toss a dishcloth into the washing machine as well. This keeps them clean and fresh too.


----------



## Lynn B (Jan 4, 2012)

They are wonderful for dishes, wiping up etc... I also made some from "baby yarn" for wash cloths for my grandson when he was an infant. Very soft and easy on that tender skin. I have people willing to pay for them and they make great little birthday gifts, stocking stuffers. Most can be made up in a couple of hours. I always use cotton yarn.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lynn B said:


> They are wonderful for dishes, wiping up etc... I also made some from "baby yarn" for wash cloths for my grandson when he was an infant. Very soft and easy on that tender skin. I have people willing to pay for them and they make great little birthday gifts, stocking stuffers. Most can be made up in a couple of hours. I always use cotton yarn.


reading all about knitted dish clothes i went & bought 100gram ball from our local wool shop craft cotton its called , the shop owner knits all her dish cloths & flannels ,she also knitted a flannel out of nobbly cotton that was in fashion a few years ago said its great on her skin


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I love dishcloths and have made a bunch for folks, but somehow never keep any! I use peaches and cream cotton or any 100% cotton that is on sale. I recently saw in a craft store a dishcloth that was backed with what looked like that scrubby green stuff. I asked and found out that it was really one of those bath scrubbie things that you use to really soap up. You can get them in any drug store or beauty shop. Anyway, she took that apart and crocheted really tight with it and then crocheted the front in cotton. Soft on one side and scrubbie on the other!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

25 pages on dishcloths alone! Incredible! So many opinions on such a humble item and we are having so much fun. Thank you for starting this. Edith M


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I am a new Knitter, and found a free Pattern online for and ABC wash cloth a couple of days ago. I have a new Nephew on the way soon, and thought this would be a great item to include in his little gift basket.
I started it on Tuesday evening, and am proud as punch to say I finished it on my lunch hour Yesterday. It came out great and I am so amazed. 
This gave me a chance to practive a couple stitches Iv learned, as well as following the pattern, and it was quick to do.
IM HOOKED!!! and I am loving this new craft so far. I cant waite to try others. Even my (almost 3 yr old) granddaughter ask if she could have it to use for her bath time.
Looks like I will be making another one for her!!! LOL
Bobbie


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

I knit mine....as i like knitted ones, better. Guess I'm not much of a crochet person. Actually they don't really shrink that much, and you can pull them back in shape. I knit mine out of the cotton, and they are really nice. I like to knit mine, and I made up a pattern, that is lacy, and I like them better, to wash dishes with, rather than the solid ones.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Kenna said:


> Gypsycream...to answer your question. A face cloth is generally a very soft small verion of a towel (12 inches by 12 inches square) which one can use to wash face with, then mix in gentle soap and apply by hands only, then use soaked face cloth again to pat soap residue from face. Followed by dry pat of face towel and then use any skin cream you prefer to moisturize. Face cloths are very useful, are small, easy to wring out as well as toss into the wash!


I think most people know about a face cloth or face washer, but not many people knit theirs. Most people purchase or make from towelling. In Australia most people would not have used a hand knitted face cloth or face washer. Or hand knitted dish cloths either for that matter. It seems to have been an American thing which of course is spreading as we all chat on line.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Kenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsycream...to answer your question. A face cloth is generally a very soft small verion of a towel (12 inches by 12 inches square) which one can use to wash face with, then mix in gentle soap and apply by hands only, then use soaked face cloth again to pat soap residue from face. Followed by dry pat of face towel and then use any skin cream you prefer to moisturize. Face cloths are very useful, are small, easy to wring out as well as toss into the wash!
> ...


My mother made these for me years ago, so it isn't just a current thing happening online but I hadn't realized it was just in the States. Might not work for you but it is a very unique gift and quite nice. They are not wool but cotton so work great.


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

As I stood and washed the dishes, of course with my knitted dish cloth! I was truly amazed at how a small knitted square of cotton could bring so many people from around the world together.To share ideas and techniques,traditions and memories. I lift my cup of tea tonight in a toast to the mighty Dish Cloth!!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Kenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsycream...to answer your question. A face cloth is generally a very soft small verion of a towel (12 inches by 12 inches square) which one can use to wash face with, then mix in gentle soap and apply by hands only, then use soaked face cloth again to pat soap residue from face. Followed by dry pat of face towel and then use any skin cream you prefer to moisturize. Face cloths are very useful, are small, easy to wring out as well as toss into the wash!
> ...


Years ago it was the first thing you learnt to knit then you went on to dolls clothes , i am going back to the late 40's early 50's .things were still on ration back then over here in the U.K


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

This is for all you UK knitters who are trying knitted dishcloths/flannels for the first time. Please let me know what you think as I'm carrying out a Great British Survey. I'd love to hear from people, either on this site or PM me with your findings as the more replies I get the more interesting the results will be.

Thanks for your help.
Lynda


----------



## Sausage (Feb 23, 2012)

I can remember people knitting cotton dish cloths during the 50s and 60s for charity events, they were very popular. As several contributors have said, they bleach well and last for ages. Two elderly sisters who lived near me during the war, used nothing else.
Sausage


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Kenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsycream...to answer your question. A face cloth is generally a very soft small verion of a towel (12 inches by 12 inches square) which one can use to wash face with, then mix in gentle soap and apply by hands only, then use soaked face cloth again to pat soap residue from face. Followed by dry pat of face towel and then use any skin cream you prefer to moisturize. Face cloths are very useful, are small, easy to wring out as well as toss into the wash!
> ...


I have knit dishcloths, for as long as I can recall knitting, I started at 6 in Scotland.[That would make it 1951] My Aunt by marriage, in the Welsh borders [something on Rye or Wye] suggested I try the cast on 1, and inc. in first stitch method [inc. until desired width, then dec. at beginning of each row] to give a more flexible edge, Margaret may have been old enough to have been born in Victorian times, or at latest Edward7th. 
My Samoan house sitter last June obviously liked them because I found all my stash for the kitchen had gone in one week only. She had done an awful lot of scrubbing in other parts of the house- the old dog likes to rub along the walls, and leaves a greasy trail!! I like the texture of a hand knitted cloth, and am keen to try Sam's suggestion of 'feather and fan' once I complete the current WIP's.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

River on Wye nis the correct name of this place.I have visited there as a child


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

Have just bought some pink dishcloth yarn from Ebay so will make a start this weekend


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> River on Wye nis the correct name of this place.I have visited there as a child


thanks Mavis, I could only remember that the kids visited Tintern Abbey, when their father took them there about 1983, I don't believe I have ever been there.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Usually cotton or cotton mix.Most wool shops stock it here in the UK.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Just found this website this morning on "e-patternscentral.com"

http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?code=EHK0079&source=KEPOTDE

The following are three downloadable (not free but inexpensive) patterns for dish cloths, baby wash cloths AND even hot pads or trivets to put a hot pan on a counter top. You can see what these items look like and start a new fad in the UK or elsewhere!

The three pattern items are called: 
"Raised Heart, Falling Leaves & A Bit of Scotland Potholders"

"Spring is in the Air Dischloths"

"Knitted Baby Bath Cloths"


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


I don't make dishcloths, but I do like washcloths. I've made a few so I know people like them. I enclose a note with a washcloth:
Well, here I am, Friend. I make no excuse
Whenever you're dirty, I'm here for your use;
I clean off ol' dead skin and ol' dirt and sweat
Just me, you, and soap, and no need for regret;
I scrub legs and hynies, and I do it well.
Don't be embarrassed, 'cause I'll never tell!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > River on Wye nis the correct name of this place.I have visited there as a child
> ...


I have remembered now, Margaret lived in a converted railway carriage [if I have the right aunt] in Ross on Wye. this is going back some 35 years to my first marriage- long gone, thank God.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

deeklaver said:


> no.no, no, finish the sleeves - that is a big UFO if you don't!!
> 
> seriously - I love knitted dish cloths- as long as there are not too many holes in it. You can make them thick or thing - loose or tight stitches - try all kids of things wiht them - it's awesome . They bleach - and even my husband prefers them to the standard dish cloth - I would reallhy like to make them sock yarn sometime - I love super thin wash cloths, but, - I also like to bleach them - don't think it would work well.


Ok what kind of yarn are U using for your dishcloths?
I use Peaches & Cream & they do not Bleach well at all.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

That is so interesting cos I collect books by an author who wrote throughout the first half of the 20th century and she had books where the characters lived in converted railway carriages. I had never heard of such a thing. This author has a forum and other readers said they remembered this happening too so I'm always interested to hear of people who've seen them. I've seen photos of how they were laid out and it reminds me of a caravan. Fascinating.
Lynda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> That is so interesting cos I collect books by an author who wrote throughout the first half of the 20th century and she had books where the characters lived in converted railway carriages. I had never heard of such a thing. This author has a forum and other readers said they remembered this happening too so I'm always interested to hear of people who've seen them. I've seen photos of how they were laid out and it reminds me of a caravan. Fascinating.
> Lynda


I'll check back with my SIL she will remember better than the former husband.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

they keep cleaner than cheepo dishclothes, and are much nicer to work with. I wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > That is so interesting cos I collect books by an author who wrote throughout the first half of the 20th century and she had books where the characters lived in converted railway carriages. I had never heard of such a thing. This author has a forum and other readers said they remembered this happening too so I'm always interested to hear of people who've seen them. I've seen photos of how they were laid out and it reminds me of a caravan. Fascinating.
> ...


Thank you. Funnily enough the reply below yours came from someone who lives in Worthing (a seaside town on the South coast of England) and it reminded me that that's where the railway carriages were in the books. Although the books were fiction the railway carriages really existed. Very interesting.


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Lynda Are you an Elsie Oxenham fan


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Lynda from Watford said:
> ...


there are still some around, I understand. they make good homes. There were carriageworks at Lancing, a couple of miles away from me. Long gone now.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


That's exactly where the ones in the books were. Have you ever read anything by Elsie J Oxenham?


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

My back door neighbor had a caboose in their back yard until last year that was their guest room/office. They traded it with a train for a passenger car. They own 13 - 14 cabooses and are putting together a "camp ground" with the train cars as the "cabins". Now I can't give people directions by saying "Do you know where that train car by the school is?"


SaxonLady said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lynda from Watford said:
> ...


No, but perhaps I should. She must be local. We have quite a few authors around here. And they write about the local area.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mavisb said:
> ...


i thought that was what you mean't Ross-on-Wye i know a family who live there


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Have we managed a record for the amount of pages on dishcloths chat yet? All of it being really interesting as well!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

It was only yesterday i thought back to sarah's original question. 
It certainly wasn't a SILLY QUESTION.
You just never know what subject will generate interest.


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

I make dishcloths for my family and friends and they love them. Yes - they are used for washing dishes and pots/pans. It's difficult the first time you use one because you think of all the work put that went into them, but once you use it, you're hooked. I've made many different patterns over the years but most requested is a simple co 46, then knit purl until I have a square.. a size 7 needle.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I crocheted my first square dishcloth and started using it this week, I really love it. I makes washing up a lot easier!


----------



## Wrenmuzz (Mar 2, 2012)

First thing I was taught to knit at school, but that was over 50 years ago!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

A good project for is to make my own washcloths/dishcloths, that way they will last a long time.


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been following this and have become very interested in the humble dishcloth.
Would someone please tell me what is the best pattern and is crochet better than knitted clothes?


----------



## Pollyanna (May 9, 2011)

Hi, Welcome to the site. Here in Aus we are of the same ilk. Never heard of knitted dishcloths, but I had one given to me by a Canadian friend from our CWA branch, after knocking the idea, and was amazed. I made quite a few, quite alien to my lace knitting and now it's just a matter of a new dishcloth each day and no dirty cloths in the sink. I do all mine in garter stitch, none of the fancy stuff. Give it a try. you'll be surprised. Also a good way of teaching somebody to knit.
Pollyanna


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Pollyfisch--Crocheting will go faster, but it's a quick project no matter how you do it. There's no best way, but you can test drive new stitch patterns, or figure out gauge/tension and then just stick a moss/seed stitch border around it and there's your new dishcloth!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love making dishcloths. I make seasonal ones for gifts. I make some that are pretty, but use them just as I would a rag! They are strong and durable. It is a quick, easy project to do when working on a more difficult project to give yourself a break. They are used to practice a new stitch. I love having a short, quick, mindless project to do when I just want to relax!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think either, knit or crochet, is better. It's just what you prefer. I do prefer the knit for me. I use # 9 needles.
I use 100% cotton and cast on 3 sts. Turn and knit 2 sts. Yo and knit to end. Turn, K 2, YO K to end. Doing this you add a stitch with each row. I do this till I have 50 sts. on my needles then I start the decrease. K2, YO K 2tog. knit across, turn do the same till you have just 3 sts. Bind off and weave ends.
This just makes a sq. with a row of holes for border. 
I have sold 100's of these and they seem to be the favorite of most. I like making these as I can almost do it in the dark and then I don't mind them being used for dishrags. washcloths, or whatever job you want to use them for.


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks. I am looking forward to starting



gingerwitch said:


> Pollyfisch--Crocheting will go faster, but it's a quick project no matter how you do it. There's no best way, but you can test drive new stitch patterns, or figure out gauge/tension and then just stick a moss/seed stitch border around it and there's your new dishcloth!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Pollyfisch--Crocheting will go faster, but it's a quick project no matter how you do it. There's no best way, but you can test drive new stitch patterns, or figure out gauge/tension and then just stick a moss/seed stitch border around it and there's your new dishcloth!


Personaly I prefer the knitted ones, crochet may be faster, but as my knitting is much better than my crochet I learn new patterns and then I can put them into a scarf or a rug.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You use a certain cotton which I have just bought and I am going to make two for the little dishcloth swap that my friend has started. I have found a nice pattern book and will most cetainly try them out for myself as well. I might do some for my sister and my DIL and DD


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Not quite the record for the longest running topic yet, we have to get to at least 35 to break the record. Val you are correct Ross On Wye, I remember it was on a river but we were both getting to the right name, you jut beat me to it.


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad you asked because I have sat here wondering do they really knit them for the dishes or is it something completly diffrent.


sarahlewis66 said:


> Hi- I see so many comments and patterns for dishcloths, something which seems really popular in the US, yet I never hear of them in the UK. Are they really dishcloths used for washing the dishes (the term I use for a dishcloth over here), or do they have another use? It seems such a shame to get them dirty washing pots and pans, or am I missing the point? :?:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sherrywb said:


> I'm glad you asked because I have sat here wondering do they really knit them for the dishes or is it something completly diffrent.
> 
> 
> sarahlewis66 said:
> ...


Once you have used them to wash up with, you may find you won't use anything else. If you are concerned about hygiene, I have always boiled mine with a little salt, once a week, and given them a thorough wash out after each use, I have a hook to hang them on, by the sink, and usually crochet a small loop, if I have time, to suspend them from. Strangely, perhaps I never thought of using them as a test piece, I have always garter stitched for texture.

The Railway carriage house, I have been reminded belonged to the Aunt who lived on the Isle of Wight. I wonder if it is more of a southern 'thing' SIL says it was a lovely cottage, and the Aunt had a marvelous garden, but does not recall photographing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> You use a certain cotton which I have just bought and I am going to make two for the little dishcloth swap that my friend has started. I have found a nice pattern book and will most cetainly try them out for myself as well. I might do some for my sister and my DIL and DD


Mavis! would it be sourced do you think at Spotlight, or is there a web connection? -the cotton yarn, I mean, I have plenty of books for inspiration!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

The cotton I bought was from NZ. It is Naturally Harmony Aran/10 ply and I bought this in my LYS in Penrith NSW Aust. It looks like a lovely cotton which is in a skein. I hope your LYS sells it, I do not know if Spotlight would sell this as I think it is specialised. If you go to google and type in Naturally.NZ you should find something, they tell you your nearest shop within 15 km. Mine are in Springwood and Penrith. Good luck. If I find the correct website I will let you know. You could also look up The Wool Inn, Penrith as I know they stock it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Many thanks- off to google!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I don't think either, knit or crochet, is better. It's just what you prefer. I do prefer the knit for me. I use # 9 needles.
> I use 100% cotton and cast on 3 sts. Turn and knit 2 sts. Yo and knit to end. Turn, K 2, YO K to end. Doing this you add a stitch with each row. I do this till I have 50 sts. on my needles then I start the decrease. K2, YO K 2tog. knit across, turn do the same till you have just 3 sts. Bind off and weave ends.
> This just makes a sq. with a row of holes for border.
> I have sold 100's of these and they seem to be the favorite of most. I like making these as I can almost do it in the dark and then I don't mind them being used for dishrags. washcloths, or whatever job you want to use them for.


Thanks for putting the pattern on this site pattern i'll give it a go,your pattern would make a pretty flannel using different colours


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

been following from the start. Myself I prefer the knitted ones. I am a loose knitter so after trying different needle sizes I have settled on USA size 5. I thought that this would be over by now, but it just keeps going. Now that I saw that there is new cotton yarn. I will have to pick some up when I see it. I don't have much choice locally only have Walmart & Meijers in town.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

njbk55 said:


> been following from the start. Myself I prefer the knitted ones. I am a loose knitter so after trying different needle sizes I have settled on USA size 5. I thought that this would be over by now, but it just keeps going. Now that I saw that there is new cotton yarn. I will have to pick some up when I see it. I don't have much choice locally only have Walmart & Meijers in town.


When I lived up North I used to get the Meijers brand of Cotton Yarn in the large cones.... variegated colors ..... and made tons of them...... I'm sorry I do not remember what the cotton was called. They carried 'peaches 'n creme' as well..... which is a great brand...... washes up great. All of them eventually fade but they still work equally well. 
Happy Knitting, CBCarol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

cbcarol: You are so right. The Peaches-n-Cream makes dishrags, wash cloths as good as any cotton yarn. I love it.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

mavisb said:


> The cotton I bought was from NZ. It is Naturally Harmony Aran/10 ply and I bought this in my LYS in Penrith NSW Aust. It looks like a lovely cotton which is in a skein. I hope your LYS sells it, I do not know if Spotlight would sell this as I think it is specialised. If you go to google and type in Naturally.NZ you should find something, they tell you your nearest shop within 15 km. Mine are in Springwood and Penrith. Good luck. If I find the correct website I will let you know. You could also look up The Wool Inn, Penrith as I know they stock it.


No, I looked in Spotlight and couldn't find the "Peaches & cream" or something the other ppl talk about, the only cotton I could find was "Moda Vera Jalap 100% cotton" so I have knitted the Grandmother's favourite dishcloth pattern in that, I didn't realise that you had to use a special cotton. Will post a picture when I get back from work. I hope it doesn't matter what sort of cotton because that is the only place that I can get cotton from...lol.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

you can get cotton from big w


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Have you tried Lincraft. I hope to try there today. Do you have a local yarn store as some of these stock cotton.



Helen Morse said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > The cotton I bought was from NZ. It is Naturally Harmony Aran/10 ply and I bought this in my LYS in Penrith NSW Aust. It looks like a lovely cotton which is in a skein. I hope your LYS sells it, I do not know if Spotlight would sell this as I think it is specialised. If you go to google and type in Naturally.NZ you should find something, they tell you your nearest shop within 15 km. Mine are in Springwood and Penrith. Good luck. If I find the correct website I will let you know. You could also look up The Wool Inn, Penrith as I know they stock it.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton. It is very soft. It can be ordered online through their website.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

To Pollyfish and Helen Morse,
After much searching and talking to companies in Australia I discovered that Yarn Over in Queensland (formally American Knitting Mills) is the only agent in Australia to sell these cottons.
They have a beautiful selection of Cotton (Peaches & Cream & Creme-de-la-Creme) all used for knitting dishcloths. They also have a large range of Red Heart-Lion Brand and all the other regular wool.
Also if you order over $30 on line they will ship free to you free.
I visited their shop in Ferney Grove while visiting Brisbane and bought heaps. They were doing their stock take order at the time, so should have a full shop again.
Hope this has helped you. Just Google Yarn Over Shop.
Just MaMa


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks so much Justmama. I will certainly look into this.
Regards



justmama said:


> To Pollyfish and Helen Morse,
> After much searching and talking to companies in Australia I discovered that Yarn Over in Queensland (formally American Knitting Mills) is the only agent in Australia to sell these cottons.
> They have a beautiful selection of Cotton (Peaches & Cream & Creme-de-la-Creme) all used for knitting dishcloths. They also have a large range of Red Heart-Lion Brand and all the other regular wool.
> Also if you order over $30 on line they will ship free to you free.
> ...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't see the point of using them as dishcloths, but they do make fabulous facecloths.

A couple of years ago, I knitted a towel for towel day, and had some yarn left over and knitted a facecloth with the leftovers. I made mine with double moss stitch, and it seems to clean my face gently but thoroughly. I love mine!

If you're confused about towel day, here's further information about it:

http://jam2day.blogspot.com/2011/05/happy-towel-day-you-hoopy-froods.html

The article doesn't mention the facecloth I knit later, but it looks like the border of the towel, but all over.

As far as yarn for facecloths goes, I always use a worsted weight nonmercerized cotton like Lily's Sugar and Cream (for example). There are lots of other brands out there that are copies of that very successful yarn.

I've always wanted to knit facecloths out of a cotton chenille yarn, but could never afford it. I suspect that it would be a perfect yarn for this.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I love my knitted and crochet dishcloths. It makes the washing up seem not as tedious when you are looking at something pretty to clean the dishes with. LOL My daughter has that 30+ sensitive skin going on right now and she loves the knitted facecloths.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

No, I looked in Spotlight and couldn't find the "Peaches & cream" or something the other ppl talk about, the only cotton I could find was "Moda Vera Jalap 100% cotton" so I have knitted the Grandmother's favourite dishcloth pattern in that, I didn't realise that you had to use a special cotton. Will post a picture when I get back from work. I hope it doesn't matter what sort of cotton because that is the only place that I can get cotton from...lol. 
 [/quote][/quote]

You can use mulitple brands of 100% cotton........

They ALL work very nice........


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

You don't have to use a special cotton. Just make sure it is 100% cotton. Acrylic will not work. I know, I tried it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Helen Morse said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > The cotton I bought was from NZ. It is Naturally Harmony Aran/10 ply and I bought this in my LYS in Penrith NSW Aust. It looks like a lovely cotton which is in a skein. I hope your LYS sells it, I do not know if Spotlight would sell this as I think it is specialised. If you go to google and type in Naturally.NZ you should find something, they tell you your nearest shop within 15 km. Mine are in Springwood and Penrith. Good luck. If I find the correct website I will let you know. You could also look up The Wool Inn, Penrith as I know they stock it.
> ...


I don't think it is a particular brand that is most important, but a soft yarn is good, and 100% cotton, or possibly high% cotton with bamboo.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

So what is used to wash dishes and your body across the pond if ya never heard of washcloths? Or are they called something else?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

alwilda said:


> So what is used to wash dishes and your body across the pond if ya never heard of washcloths? Or are they called something else?


My English mother in law used to call them face flannels, perhaps because prior to terry towelling being invented, they used the material flannel to wash themselves with. 
I think she just called a dishcloth a dishcloth though.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Wash cloths for personal use are called Flannels. Generally one for the face and one for the body and made out of terry Towelling. People buy them. There are also body puffs which are good as they gently exfoliate.
Overall there are many products to choose from. Just not home made.

Wash cloths for washing up are called dishcloths. There are many to choose from and again, people buy them.

Many years ago people did make dishcloths. But that certainly has gone out of fashion.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Well that was interesting to find out what they are called across the pond. They are getting popluar over on this side of the pond to make.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

After reading the postings on this topic, it seems they are becoming popular again.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

alwilda said:


> So what is used to wash dishes and your body across the pond if ya never heard of washcloths? Or are they called something else?


Dish cloth for washing up. flannal for your face & body


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

That's what we call them face flannel's and dish cloth's but I have never known anyone knit them we just buy dish cloths pre packed and face flannels usually buy them single or 2/3 at a time. I have never seen the cotton either to make them.


MaryCarter said:


> alwilda said:
> 
> 
> > So what is used to wash dishes and your body across the pond if ya never heard of washcloths? Or are they called something else?
> ...


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

That's what we call them face flannel's and dish cloth's but I have never known anyone knit them we just but dish cloths pre packed and face flannels usually buy them single or 2/3 at a time. Ihave never seen the cotton either to make them.


MaryCarter said:


> alwilda said:
> 
> 
> > So what is used to wash dishes and your body across the pond if ya never heard of washcloths? Or are they called something else?
> ...


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is my first effort of Grandmother's favourite pattern...my husband said it's too small for a face washer, so I might knit him a bigger one and keep this for my dishes ( I only knitted to 44 stitches as the pattern said too, but I reckon I could knit to 54 stitches to make it bigger.  

Now I am getting excited and might try something different as I still have some of the cotton left over, something with a pattern to it, me thinks. Now remember ladies, I am only a novice knitter.

Here itis..lol.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Helen Morse said:


> Here is my first effort of Grandmother's favourite pattern...my husband said it's too small for a face washer, so I might knit him a bigger one and keep this for my dishes ( I only knitted to 44 stitches as the pattern said too, but I reckon I could knit to 54 stitches to make it bigger.
> 
> Now I am getting excited and might try something different as I still have some of the cotton left over, something with a pattern to it, me thinks. Now remember ladies, I am only a novice knitter.
> 
> Here itis..lol.


Hi Helen

This pattern is fab isn't it! I've knitted several of these in different colours now and have given them to people to test and report back.

I agree that they need to be bigger for flannels but are about the right size for dishcloths. I used one for washing this morning for the first time. Not sure about it yet but I'll give it a bit more time before I decide and maybe alternate with a traditional terry flannel to compare. Then I'll report for the Great British Dishcloth and Flannel Survey. Hope all you new users in the UK, Australia and NZ are going to join in.

luv
Lynda


----------



## Lane (Jan 2, 2012)

These are dishcloths but the people that I've given them to think that they are too pretty to use as such and use them as hot pad or doilies. They are made from Sugar & Cream Cotton. I got really hooked, made this group in two days, and I can't seem to stop. Everyone seems to want them.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

they are just beautiful, no wonder they don't want to use them for dishes!!!.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My girlfriend bought her cotton for her dishcloths in Spotlight and she loves it. She crochet hers and they were lovely. I bought Naturally by NZ and if you go to their website they will tell you nearest stockist. The cotton I bought is lovely.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

sherrywb said:


> That's what we call them face flannel's and dish cloth's but I have never known anyone knit them we just buy dish cloths pre packed and face flannels usually buy them single or 2/3 at a time. I have never seen the cotton either to make them.
> 
> 
> MaryCarter said:
> ...


my local knitting shop stocks craft cotton in 100grm balls i think its about £2.40p a ball .you can also get the same on e.bay but have to pay postage


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

helen morse:
You used the same pattern that I have used for 100's of the dishcloths. My pattern called for 48 sts. before you start the decrease. Most said they were a little small. I just added two stitches and used # 9 needles and so far they say the size is perfect. 
If a man were useing these I imagine they would like a larger one. Just add some more sts. It doesn't matter how many sts. you add the cloths work up just fine.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I use a site called"purplekittyyarns.com. You can print for free different patterns to crochet or knit. Its really fun. I have potholders for my swap buddy, but I found some very cute ones I will do up instead!!!! One looks like a broom.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> helen morse:
> You used the same pattern that I have used for 100's of the dishcloths. My pattern called for 48 sts. before you start the decrease. Most said they were a little small. I just added two stitches and used # 9 needles and so far they say the size is perfect.
> If a man were useing these I imagine they would like a larger one. Just add some more sts. It doesn't matter how many sts. you add the cloths work up just fine.


urmm, when you say #9 is that 9 imperial which is 3.5 metric or 9.00mm, just a tad confused which one


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Helen Morse said:


> yorkie1 said:
> 
> 
> > helen morse:
> ...


U.S. 9 is size 5.50mm or imperial 5


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

It is#9 US It's fairly big, but I have a short pair that I use and the size makes the dishcloths feel thicker.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My chart says that US # 9 is a 5.5 mm Does that help?


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I made my mother 2 spa cloths this weekend, and took them to her in a small basket with some special soaps that she enjoys, along with some lotion and other things.
She Called me today to thank me, and asked me to make her more of those "OH SOOOOOO SOFT WASH CLOTHS" 
She says she was in heven when she took her bath, and that she wants to eventually throw out all the store bought ones, if I'll replace them with the ones I gave here.
She wants special pretty ones for the guest bathroom as well.
LOL
I am amazed at all of this. I am happy to have accomplished this and to see just how much she loves them makes it all the better.
I now have another on the needles and almost finished as well. 
I am a new knitter, and it seems I am going to get loads of practice while I make these for my mother. 
Happy Knitting 
Bobbie


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> I made my mother 2 spa cloths this weekend, and took them to her in a small basket with some special soaps that she enjoys, along with some lotion and other things.
> She Called me today to thank me, and asked me to make her more of those "OH SOOOOOO SOFT WASH CLOTHS"
> She says she was in heven when she took her bath, and that she wants to eventually throw out all the store bought ones, if I'll replace them with the ones I gave here.
> She wants special pretty ones for the guest bathroom as well.
> ...


Bobbie,
I am also a fairly new knitter - I started in Sept. 2010......
To learn all of the different stitches & to get used to the tension, I made about 50 dishcloths in my first year..... I also made about 7-8 scarves for Grand-daughters in different patterns.....
It's a great way to learn...... 
I fell in love with the "feather 'n fan" stitch & made 4 of the scarves in that pattern in Merino/Silk yarn..... so they are super soft & comfy. some of the washcloths and a lavender 'feather n fan' scarf were for my 96 year old mother....... and she lives in Assisted living.... and they do her wash, and she said that she has to make them count out her washcloths because others have threatened to take them when she's not looking..... and I'd make them for the ladies IF THEY WERE THE RESIDENTS.... but they are the Laundresses that are paid to keep the seniors clothes clean...... It's really funny when you think about it.
Enjoy knitting them for your Mom - I know My Mom loves hers.

:lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

well since this is still going and the one comment made in this last group of comments I will add my story. When my daughter was getting married 5 years ago, I was just getting started at knitting the dishcloths. I got the ideal as a thank you gift for those who attended her showers to give them.But I went a step further from the family one. I sewed each one to a hot pad. So one side was cloth the other side a knitted cloth. All the patterns were heart themed. They went over great. The other showers I made the simple hot pads and knitted dish clothes. I just put them in two baskets and they got passed around they could have one of each or two of one.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Janeybabes said:


> I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> 
> My grandma used to knit dishcloths out of cotton. We lived next door to a farm and she used to get all the string out of the top of the sacks, put 3 together, knot it and roll it into a ball then knit it into squares for washing up with.
> 
> X Jane


 :thumbup: bless your grandma,thats a true waste not,want not.she was a true frugal soul.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

started knitting your pattern but soon discovered k2 yo knit 2 together does not decrease as you are making a stitch with yarn over needle ,so on the next row i k2 knit 2 tog it came out o.k .


yorkie1 said:


> I don't think either, knit or crochet, is better. It's just what you prefer. I do prefer the knit for me. I use # 9 needles.
> I use 100% cotton and cast on 3 sts. Turn and knit 2 sts. Yo and knit to end. Turn, K 2, YO K to end. Doing this you add a stitch with each row. I do this till I have 50 sts. on my needles then I start the decrease. K2, YO K 2tog. knit across, turn do the same till you have just 3 sts. Bind off and weave ends.
> This just makes a sq. with a row of holes for border.
> I have sold 100's of these and they seem to be the favorite of most. I like making these as I can almost do it in the dark and then I don't mind them being used for dishrags. washcloths, or whatever job you want to use them for.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

jay macey said:


> So what type of yarn would you use to make these? i might have a go at some regards Jay


Always cotton.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Helen Morse said:


> Here is my first effort of Grandmother's favourite pattern...my husband said it's too small for a face washer, so I might knit him a bigger one and keep this for my dishes ( I only knitted to 44 stitches as the pattern said too, but I reckon I could knit to 54 stitches to make it bigger.
> 
> Now I am getting excited and might try something different as I still have some of the cotton left over, something with a pattern to it, me thinks. Now remember ladies, I am only a novice knitter.
> 
> Here itis..lol.


I make face or body washcloths out of #3 cotton thread. I use the same pattern you use. Increase to 60 or even 70 for a nice size cloth. Yor hubby may need it to be a good bit bigger. I also use pink cotton thread so the cloth does not show makeup stains. Makeup seems to stain a white cloth and bleach will not remove it. Hope you know what I mean by #3 cotton thread.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Elis said:


> Fine, now we've sorted out that puzzle may I pose another? Since in America what I know as an handbag is known as a purse, what are coins carried in, that which we call a purse? And is a pocket book like our wallet, for paper money? Whoever said we share a common language - but isn't it interesting?


In the USA we say purse or pocket book for the same thing you are calling a hand bag. We say wallet for a wallet ( usually for both paper and coin money)
Isn't it interesting , the English language.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Ijust deleted a letter from thje UK group "Knitting on the Net'
There was a long list of knitted dishcloths, etc., which aren't my line of knitting. If I can find the correct reference to that site, I will mention it.
But what surprised me was that it was definitely from UKI!


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Janeybabes said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is something that has maybe died out over here..
> ...


Is it possible that you Brits started this whole dishcloth thing. Then it died out and came to America and now we are passing it back to you?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

We Brits do that. It's probably a way to avoid taking responsibility for things that don't always work out the way we'd like them to.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

help can somebody pick an other project 
i am so hooked making them that i soon have more dishcloth then money


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

I had never heard of them either. Made a couple on Christmas day whilst on buses and train. I will never buy another dishcloth or sponge. Have given to friends also - they love them.
Hope to be in the UK on the 23rd (still waiting on passport), so will be checking out woolshops to see what cotton you have. I make mine with cotton, 2 strands together. 2 colours look great.
I also crochet them.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

abc123 said:


> help can somebody pick an other project
> i am so hooked making them that i soon have more dishcloth then money


Scarves are fairly easy.... they take longer than the dishcloths, but are really GREAT CHRISTMAS GIFTS.....
Also, Hats for the kids of all ages..... they are really simple & I know that you get cold weather over in England.......
Happy Knitting, CBCarol


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Since in America what I know as an handbag is known as a purse, what are coins carried in, that which we call a purse? And is a pocket book like our wallet, for paper money? Whoever said we share a common language - but isn't it interesting?"

Glossary for an English friend: Some Americans do say "handbag." I say "purse," but my good friend in Essex, England, has questioned this usage. What coins are carried in is a "coin purse." A "pocket-book" may mean the same as "purse" and "handbag." I say "wallet" for what I carry paper money and credit cards in, but I grew up calling it a "billfold." They are the same thing so far as I know or say. It seems to depend on what part of the country one lives in. We do have a fair number of regionalisms.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> "Since in America what I know as an handbag is known as a purse, what are coins carried in, that which we call a purse? And is a pocket book like our wallet, for paper money? Whoever said we share a common language - but isn't it interesting?"
> 
> Glossary for an English friend: Some Americans do say "handbag." I say "purse," but my good friend in Essex, England, has questioned this usage. What coins are carried in is a "coin purse." A "pocket-book" may mean the same as "purse" and "handbag." I say "wallet" for what I carry paper money and credit cards in, but I grew up calling it a "billfold." They are the same thing so far as I know or say. It seems to depend on what part of the country one lives in. We do have a fair number of regionalisms.


Here in US what I called a billfold is what a man carrys and a wallet is what a woman carrys. That's what my father and husband called it.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

abc123 said:


> help can somebody pick an other project
> i am so hooked making them that i soon have more dishcloth then money


I hear you!!! I am well and truly hooked and am experimenting with all types of cotton, patterns, stitches...

Don't forget to join my Great British Dishcloth Survey - feedback please by the end of March so I can collate and publish in April. Simple rules - use as a flannel (wash cloth) for a few days then as a dishcloth and then let me know what you thought - better than/worse than what we usually use and why, advice and anything else you can think of to say.

Australians and New Zealanders, I'd love to hear from you too.

Looking forward to hearing from you all.
luv Lynda


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I got few but hanged on my kitchen wall but I used them a tea towel when handling hot pans .


----------

